# Hand Tool Journey



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Making the Hand Tool Commitment*

So as I plan out my first "Real" workbench I have read dozens of articles, forum threads and blogs here and around the internet about the different bench styles and the build process for them. One common theme stood out and that was they all were made using mostly if not only hand tools.

While I am still relatively young at 35 I am pretty old fashioned. I love the thought that even in this day and age of instant gratification and robot workers we still have craftsmen out there creating quality products with their hands. This is how I approach everything I do and have decided that is the direction I want to go in with wood working.

Now first let me just say that I am a bit of a hobby whore (can I say that here?) I have always (since childhood) found creating things myself out of raw materials to be far more gratifying than buying something at a store so I have a number of hobbies that cater to that drive of creation. Wood working is new to me mainly due to being a suburban apartment dweller for most of my adult life and not having the space for any equipment or dust making.

I now have a garage and live in a small Navy town in Washington State and can finally explore this new avenue with.

Initially I had written out a list of needed equipment for my garage shop. All of which were power tools most of which are large bench or floor units. This would lead to needing a dust collector plus air filtration unit. Explaining to my neighbors what all the noise is about and trying to fit myself in there once all this is in place. I have come to the realization that what i was planning is a factory and not a quiet stress releasing wood working shop that I really wanted. Then I realized that all of those large units could be replaced with the correct hand tools and I would take up MUCH less space in the garage, make less noise and would only need a broom/dustpan and yes an air filtration unit (that can be a box fan with a furnace filter strapped to it.. no biggie there).

Not only that but I would be learning a craft and not just learning to build stuff and that is what sold me.

SO.. now that that long winded prequel is done I have placed an order for my first "real" hand tool. I am considering this a beginner/learning tool and for $18 and some change I don't mind if it shows up needing a lot of work. Re working planes is something I will need to know how to do so no better time than the present to start learning.

Here is the Stanley No. 4 Adjustable Bench Plane I ordered.










Yes, I do realize it is not the same Stanley as the old vintage ones but like I said for the price it is bound to be better than my Bucks Brothers 6" plane which is a whole 'nother blog entry. I started re working it tonight and I'm not sure if it will be useful for anything but holding down papers when I am done but we shall see. It's already a turd so if it stays that way no loss.

So now, I am building a new list of "must haves" which will include the basic tool kit of hand tools to build on. To start I am going to keep them mid grade while learning and upgrade the ones that need it once I really get the hang of this. I can't even explain how excited I am to have come to this decision and can't wait to cut my first mortise and tenon joint with a mallet and chisel!

This series will be updated with new tool acquisitions and such. Thanks LJ for being here and finally pointing me in the right direction!


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

Airframer said:


> *Making the Hand Tool Commitment*
> 
> So as I plan out my first "Real" workbench I have read dozens of articles, forum threads and blogs here and around the internet about the different bench styles and the build process for them. One common theme stood out and that was they all were made using mostly if not only hand tools.
> 
> ...


Read "The Anachrist's Tool Chest". It will give you a great list of tools that a hand tool woodworker needs and show you where to start. Watch out, the rabbit hole is deep!


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

Airframer said:


> *Making the Hand Tool Commitment*
> 
> So as I plan out my first "Real" workbench I have read dozens of articles, forum threads and blogs here and around the internet about the different bench styles and the build process for them. One common theme stood out and that was they all were made using mostly if not only hand tools.
> 
> ...


That plane is likely to end up causing you little but frustration. The great thing about vintage Stanley is that you know there is a good plane in there somewhere. That modern one may simply not be able to tuned into a tool capable of doing a furniture project.

I would also recommend Anarchist's Tool Chest as a good primer on what you really need.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Making the Hand Tool Commitment*
> 
> So as I plan out my first "Real" workbench I have read dozens of articles, forum threads and blogs here and around the internet about the different bench styles and the build process for them. One common theme stood out and that was they all were made using mostly if not only hand tools.
> 
> ...


Airframer - Congratulations on your chosen path, and welcome!. You are not alone in your thinking, either. The Anarchist's Tool Chest (TATC) is a good read for handtool essentials, so is Handtool Essentials, also by C. Schwarz. I'm interested to hear how the #4 above works for you, and ask that you fill us in when it arrives!

What kind of bench is in the plan?

Excited for you, and don't hesitate to shout out if we can help!


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Making the Hand Tool Commitment*
> 
> So as I plan out my first "Real" workbench I have read dozens of articles, forum threads and blogs here and around the internet about the different bench styles and the build process for them. One common theme stood out and that was they all were made using mostly if not only hand tools.
> 
> ...


I would actually recommend a different Lost Art Press book, "The Essential Woodworker" by Robert Wearing.

http://www.lostartpress.com/product_p/bk-ew.htm


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Airframer said:


> *Making the Hand Tool Commitment*
> 
> So as I plan out my first "Real" workbench I have read dozens of articles, forum threads and blogs here and around the internet about the different bench styles and the build process for them. One common theme stood out and that was they all were made using mostly if not only hand tools.
> 
> ...


Cool. But I'm just wondering why you feel this has to be all or nothing in terms of using hand tools. The vast majority of LJs here, even those who build the big, sturdy workbenches you alluded to, are in fact equally proficient in both power tools and hand tools. In my opinion both are indispensible, and having power tools doesn't make you any less of a craftsman.

I find one of the biggest pleasures of woodworking is indeed the use of chisels, hand saws, planes, rasps, etc. But I'm extrordinarily thankful for my table saw, planer, and thickness sander (I can do without my jointer) which lets me quickly get a project to the aspects of woodworking that ARE indeed pleasing. Most of us would find little pleasure in thicknessing EVERY board we need, and then manually cutting it to size. Some might, but that's a very select minority of special guys and gals.

Scrollers, carvers, turners…they are all tactile, creative processes that tons of people enjoy. But I wouldn't be so fast to exclude a few really good power tools, particularly, a really good table saw.

Good blog entry though. Looking forward to seeing how you progress.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

Airframer said:


> *Making the Hand Tool Commitment*
> 
> So as I plan out my first "Real" workbench I have read dozens of articles, forum threads and blogs here and around the internet about the different bench styles and the build process for them. One common theme stood out and that was they all were made using mostly if not only hand tools.
> 
> ...


+1 on the cosmicsnipers advice.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Making the Hand Tool Commitment*
> 
> So as I plan out my first "Real" workbench I have read dozens of articles, forum threads and blogs here and around the internet about the different bench styles and the build process for them. One common theme stood out and that was they all were made using mostly if not only hand tools.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the great advice guy!

I should clarify that I do still plan to get a few power tools. I would say about 95% hand tool inventory and the other 5% being powered. I already have a scroll saw and drill press and plan on picking up a small band saw and probably (maybe.. haven't fully commited yet) a small table saw when one is absolutely needed due to material size and what not.

I will be looking at those books you guys have mentioned.. keep 'em coming!


----------



## eff (Jan 21, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Making the Hand Tool Commitment*
> 
> So as I plan out my first "Real" workbench I have read dozens of articles, forum threads and blogs here and around the internet about the different bench styles and the build process for them. One common theme stood out and that was they all were made using mostly if not only hand tools.
> 
> ...


Greetings Airframer,

Welcome from another noob here on LJ. Sounds like we have a bunch in common on several fronts. I look forward to seeing what you have to post in the future.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Making the Hand Tool Commitment*
> 
> So as I plan out my first "Real" workbench I have read dozens of articles, forum threads and blogs here and around the internet about the different bench styles and the build process for them. One common theme stood out and that was they all were made using mostly if not only hand tools.
> 
> ...


Hey Airframer, I ended up deciding to go the hand tool route for pretty much the same reasons you did, plus the rest of my family are extremely light sleepers that go to sleep earlier than I do so I would get very little time to do anything if it weren't for hand tools. If you want to make sure you have all the basics, check out Paul Sellers blog and google for his minimal hand tools list. He has lots of good advice on buying tools.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Planes, Pains and Automobiles..*

As I mentioned in the first post of this series. I already own 1 hand plane. It is a Buck Bros 6 1/2 block plane from Home Depot. I purchased this when I was building my first workbench to join 2 pieces of Pine stair tread to make up the top. I knew nothing of hand planes and how they worked and figured a plane was a plane.

Well, it was soon evident that that wasn't the case. This little guy was very difficult to work with. Only cut in the center of the blade and it took forever to get a somewhat decent flush joint. I chalked it up to inexperienced user error at the time. Fast forward a couple weeks and after reading up on the forums I quickly realized I had bought perhaps one of the worse hand planes on the market. No wonder I couldn't get a flat surface to save my life!

So now that I am waiting on my 9 1/2" plane to arrive I figured I would see what I could do to tune this little guy up to something usable. I figured if it is still a POS when i finish then no harm no foul but if it ends up usable I just added a tool to my box.

Here is the suspect..



















So the first order of business was to check and see how flat the bottom was. I set it on top of a metal straight edge and checked for light. Lets just say you could read a book by the amount of light it was letting through. So I took a page out of my guitar repair book and went about leveling the bottom in a similar fashion that I use to level guitar frets.

First I marked the bottom in a criss cross manner with a sharpie and set up one of my leveling beams. It already had 220 grit applied to it so I figured I would start with that.




























After a couple minutes I had a look at the bottom. All the high and low spots should be evident by now. The left over sharpie are low spots and where it has worn off are high. You can see clearly how out of level the bottom was just by the first pass.










I then changed out the sand paper for 80 grit to really clear some material.

This is after 1 hour.










2 hours










and finally 3 hours later I am finally almost level. Just one stubborn low spot to the right of the slit.










That little spot took another hour and a half of sanding and a couple fresh sheets of paper to get to the point where i was seeing scratches form on the sharpie marks. Close enough for me.. plus my arms were getting tired lol.

I then set up the bar with 400 grit and started polishing the base. I did this in progressive grades up to 1500 grit. Here is the result of that. I could shave in this mirror!










Now I am getting to work on the blade. Just picked up an oil stone and have spent most of the night putting and edge on this thing and I am about 80% there. The two edges were lower than the center (hence why it only cut in the middle of the blade). Once I have a clean bevel I'll start honing it on the fine side of the stone. That will have to wait until tomorrow.

Here is where I left off tonight.

Before..










Progress so far tonight..










As always thanks for reading and feedback is encouraged!


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

Airframer said:


> *Planes, Pains and Automobiles..*
> 
> As I mentioned in the first post of this series. I already own 1 hand plane. It is a Buck Bros 6 1/2 block plane from Home Depot. I purchased this when I was building my first workbench to join 2 pieces of Pine stair tread to make up the top. I knew nothing of hand planes and how they worked and figured a plane was a plane.
> 
> ...


I have a couple of late 19C chisels with the Buck Bros. name, superb tools. It is just sad what they have become.

Good job tuning it, once you have a decent plane to work with I think you will really see some rewards.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Airframer said:


> *Planes, Pains and Automobiles..*
> 
> As I mentioned in the first post of this series. I already own 1 hand plane. It is a Buck Bros 6 1/2 block plane from Home Depot. I purchased this when I was building my first workbench to join 2 pieces of Pine stair tread to make up the top. I knew nothing of hand planes and how they worked and figured a plane was a plane.
> 
> ...


Good work so far, but the time used seems really excessive. I guess it depends on what tools you have and maybe what kind of sand paper. Emory cloth might be best, not sure. the bevel could have been lightly ground on a bench grinder in just a few seconds (if you have a bench grinder). I can't think of a better way to do the bottom though, so I admire your willingness to do whatever it takes to get the job done. The bottom looks superb.


----------



## Starjumper (Nov 24, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Planes, Pains and Automobiles..*
> 
> As I mentioned in the first post of this series. I already own 1 hand plane. It is a Buck Bros 6 1/2 block plane from Home Depot. I purchased this when I was building my first workbench to join 2 pieces of Pine stair tread to make up the top. I knew nothing of hand planes and how they worked and figured a plane was a plane.
> 
> ...


Amazing. I'm a green hobbiest and wondered how you even found out that you needed to perform such a task? I will search the topics now. Oh, and BTW, I think I had have the same model so this good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Planes, Pains and Automobiles..*
> 
> As I mentioned in the first post of this series. I already own 1 hand plane. It is a Buck Bros 6 1/2 block plane from Home Depot. I purchased this when I was building my first workbench to join 2 pieces of Pine stair tread to make up the top. I knew nothing of hand planes and how they worked and figured a plane was a plane.
> 
> ...


@ stefang - Yes, it is an excessive amount of time spent on this cheap little guy. It could be done faster if I had some machines like a bench grinder but, I had to pack all those up when I joined the military and they are sitting in a storage room in Dallas at the moment. About halfway through doing the bottom I had a thought that this was taking too long but by then I was in for the long haul so I pressed on. There is something relaxing (for me at least) about doing some mindless work with your hands. I just turn on some Hank or Johnny and shut off the brain and go. It is a nice change from the work week. My wife calls it "putting my brain in my box" heh.

Thanks for the encouragement guys. I am almost finished honing the blade and will post an update when it's finished. I also have a couple new acquisitions either on their way or here already to chat about. So stay tuned for more.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Airframer said:


> *Planes, Pains and Automobiles..*
> 
> As I mentioned in the first post of this series. I already own 1 hand plane. It is a Buck Bros 6 1/2 block plane from Home Depot. I purchased this when I was building my first workbench to join 2 pieces of Pine stair tread to make up the top. I knew nothing of hand planes and how they worked and figured a plane was a plane.
> 
> ...


Yes, I understand the mindless thing. Most of my work is done that way. You will wind up with a great little tool and that's probably all that matters.


----------



## Deycart (Mar 21, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Planes, Pains and Automobiles..*
> 
> As I mentioned in the first post of this series. I already own 1 hand plane. It is a Buck Bros 6 1/2 block plane from Home Depot. I purchased this when I was building my first workbench to join 2 pieces of Pine stair tread to make up the top. I knew nothing of hand planes and how they worked and figured a plane was a plane.
> 
> ...


I don't know what else your considering doing to tune the plane up but two that I see that would be easy and quick are to scrape the paint off the area behind the blade near the mouth and on top of the column it sits on. It also looks like the blade has some sorta coating on it. I would strip that too, at least on the back.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Airframer said:


> *Planes, Pains and Automobiles..*
> 
> As I mentioned in the first post of this series. I already own 1 hand plane. It is a Buck Bros 6 1/2 block plane from Home Depot. I purchased this when I was building my first workbench to join 2 pieces of Pine stair tread to make up the top. I knew nothing of hand planes and how they worked and figured a plane was a plane.
> 
> ...


With the limited time many of use have in the shop, I now understand why some folks just bite the bullet and buy LN, LV or other quality make hand tools. I have literally spend way to many hours feddling with tools and equipment, trying to get them in good working order. And, to my surprise, I've enjoyed most every minute of it. Not to say a nice new LN plane, pick a number, any number, wouldn't be great. But I have even less money than time! And by tuning up old tools, or even the current crop of new crappy tools, you learn about a a whole other topic of interest, plus the added advantage of getting to use the tools, as they were meant to be. You should probably not search fleabay for stanley handplanes. You're the type that doesn't just slide down a slippery slope. You get a running start and fling yourself onto the slope. DAMHIK. I'm just saying. Good Luck!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Planes, Pains and Automobiles..*
> 
> As I mentioned in the first post of this series. I already own 1 hand plane. It is a Buck Bros 6 1/2 block plane from Home Depot. I purchased this when I was building my first workbench to join 2 pieces of Pine stair tread to make up the top. I knew nothing of hand planes and how they worked and figured a plane was a plane.
> 
> ...


So your probably not gonna want to look a restoring any old vintage planes. After that work out you'd be bored.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*One down.. and the next set of victims *

I am not much of a fan of football so today's game I could give fewer you know whats about. So I spent the day in the shop finishing up my cheepie plane tune up. I got the blade finally honed and sharp. I then sanded the paint off the sides since I had scratched it up a bit I also removed the paint from the area where the blade contacts the base. The back of the blade is bare but there is a coating on the top side which doesn't seem to interfere with anything so I left that alone.

Once reassembled and blade depth set I grabbed a scrap piece of pine and tested it out and I have a couple "money shots" for you guys. This little guy has turned into a usable tool to add to the shop surprisingly so I am pleased with the work I spent on this.

Here are the after pics..




























Money Shots!! My first full length paper thing shaving!










Now since that went so well I felt a little better about purchasing another Buck Bros plane. This one actually got some decent reviews online and from what I have read it just needs a couple tweaks to make it a good little "learning" hand plane (the wordage used in multiple reviews). It is a 14" "No. 5" Jack Plane for $34.














































I haven't had a chance to use it yet but, first impressions are that it seems to have good "bones". It is superior in quality to the other BB plane I just finished tuning and has a lot of features you find on some of the more expensive models. So for under $40 I have taken a chance on it and we shall see how it goes. I still need to hone the blade and clean off the shipping goo from the bottom and sides. I'll update you guys on how it works.

I am still waiting on my new model Stanley No 4 to arrive (supposed to be here Thurs). Again full review once that arrives too.

Till then these "Bros" will be what I have to work with..










Another find from this weekend is a cross cut hand saw from our local thrift shop. We were in there Saturday looking for baby stuff and some maternity cloths for the wife and I spotted this among the detritus laying about. The handle needs some work and the blade needs to be cleaned but for $3 it cuts good and fast so it's a keeper.



















Does anybody recognize this emblem? Is it a clue to the brand? I figure it is just a random cross cut saw but ya never know..










It seems I am on my way down the rabbit hole and keeping to your warnings I have resisted the urge to start trolling flea bay but…. that might not last long!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *One down.. and the next set of victims *
> 
> I am not much of a fan of football so today's game I could give fewer you know whats about. So I spent the day in the shop finishing up my cheepie plane tune up. I got the blade finally honed and sharp. I then sanded the paint off the sides since I had scratched it up a bit I also removed the paint from the area where the blade contacts the base. The back of the blade is bare but there is a coating on the top side which doesn't seem to interfere with anything so I left that alone.
> 
> ...


Congrats on tuning up your small BB plane. Nice ribbon!

Re: the hand saw. The medallion could be cleaned up a bit with a wire brush. It does provide a clue to the hand saw's maker, unless it's been switched. I suggest cleaning the medallion up and reposting a picture along with the tote and the dimensions of the plate on this forum. Lots of saw experts hang out there.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *One down.. and the next set of victims *
> 
> I am not much of a fan of football so today's game I could give fewer you know whats about. So I spent the day in the shop finishing up my cheepie plane tune up. I got the blade finally honed and sharp. I then sanded the paint off the sides since I had scratched it up a bit I also removed the paint from the area where the blade contacts the base. The back of the blade is bare but there is a coating on the top side which doesn't seem to interfere with anything so I left that alone.
> 
> ...


Nice rehab on your BB plane.

I am also venturing into the realm of handtooldom and spent yesterday rehabing a plane. I didn't get as thin as a shaving as you, but I did get "The Money Shot", posted in my blog!!!

Good luck with the addiction, err hand tool journey!!!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *One down.. and the next set of victims *
> 
> I am not much of a fan of football so today's game I could give fewer you know whats about. So I spent the day in the shop finishing up my cheepie plane tune up. I got the blade finally honed and sharp. I then sanded the paint off the sides since I had scratched it up a bit I also removed the paint from the area where the blade contacts the base. The back of the blade is bare but there is a coating on the top side which doesn't seem to interfere with anything so I left that alone.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on the forum. I posted the question here with some additional information.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *One down.. and the next set of victims *
> 
> I am not much of a fan of football so today's game I could give fewer you know whats about. So I spent the day in the shop finishing up my cheepie plane tune up. I got the blade finally honed and sharp. I then sanded the paint off the sides since I had scratched it up a bit I also removed the paint from the area where the blade contacts the base. The back of the blade is bare but there is a coating on the top side which doesn't seem to interfere with anything so I left that alone.
> 
> ...


@Airframer-The link in your last post seems to be broken.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *One down.. and the next set of victims *
> 
> I am not much of a fan of football so today's game I could give fewer you know whats about. So I spent the day in the shop finishing up my cheepie plane tune up. I got the blade finally honed and sharp. I then sanded the paint off the sides since I had scratched it up a bit I also removed the paint from the area where the blade contacts the base. The back of the blade is bare but there is a coating on the top side which doesn't seem to interfere with anything so I left that alone.
> 
> ...


Shoot.. yep I had posted the forum question in the wrong spot and deleted that one and reposted it. I then forgot to update the link! Here ya go! http://lumberjocks.com/topics/46305


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*I have officially fallen down the rabbit hole.. and the Misses has followed me!*

It's handtoolapalooza!

Day before yesterday my wife finally read through some of my blog posts here and she asked me why I hadn't told her about my hand tool decision. I told her I figured she wouldn't be interested in what was going on in the garage.. Marriage lesson of the day.. never assume anything! She is really excited about it and is on board with it. She grew up with a mom who for a short time ran an antique store and frequently made trips into various hole in the wall towns to find items to stock the store with so she is a fan of anything old fashioned.

This leads to yesterday. I come home from work to find that she has been trolling fleabay all day looking at old and new hand planes and other tools. She had a couple auctions open on my computer and instructed me to have a look and see if they were worth bidding on. One of them was the other was a bit high for me. I ended up winning an old Stanley #220 and a couple hand saws (a crosscut, a rip saw).

She also had spent the day looking at some of the higher end offerings of the new tool suppliers such as Veritas and LN. She has apparently ordered me something from Veritas for Valentines day and not for lack of trying I have yet to get a clue from her yet about what it is.

Add to that a few other various tools such as some new chisels, a better miter saw than the BB yellow box I have now and a Grizzly Edge rounding plane. I am well on my way to stocking my basic tool box. This is just in time to finally start cutting wood on my Workbench Build . Once they have arrived at the house I'll get a group photo and inventory listed and you guys can let me know how I did and what essentials I might be missing.

Now, I will say that most of the tools incoming are in need of some rehab or another but I think the best way to learn a tool is to find out how it is supposed to function and fixing it is great way to learn that. It is all part of the journey right?

I still need to setup my 14" BB plane but first things are to clean up the garage enough to fit my lumber order into it scheduled to be delivered tomorrow! That will be the next thing after lol.

Thanks for reading and keep the comments coming!


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *I have officially fallen down the rabbit hole.. and the Misses has followed me!*
> 
> It's handtoolapalooza!
> 
> ...


Great that your wife is on board. Mine doesn't encourage my compulsion so much as tolerate it.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Building My Beginning Set.. How am I doing so far?*

When I last left you guys I had mentioned that I had "few" tools incoming from fleabay and elsewhere. Well they have been slowly trickling in all week and aside from a couple still outstanding I have the makings of what I am considering my student set of tools.

I won't bore you too much with the details and just get on with the pics and inventory listings..

First up are my hand planes so far. Most if not all of them require either just some sharpening or a complete restoration but they all have good bones and are complete. So like I have said before.. if you want to learn how something works, just fix a broken one..

Group shot..










Some new additions from the ones previously posted in my blog..

The Stanley 9 1/2 block plane that I was going to try out from HD's website. Was $18 + shipping.. seems worth the gamble. Next to that is a HF 8 1/2" block plane that I plan to turn into a scrub plane (have seen a youtube vid on this and it seems to be a popular mod for this one).










A couple flea market finds.. Both are Stanleys and both needs a lot of work but paid $15 for the pair..










A Grizzly corner plane. This little guy is a lot of fun (and a horrible pic too) I was rounding the corners of everything in my scrap bin till I had to stop myself lol.










This one is my favorite find. Still in original box w/ all the pieces. If anyone can tell me how this thing is supposed to go together that would be great! $40 on flea bay (can't tell if I got a good deal or not but it's cheaper than a Veritas or LN lol )..




























Next up are some chisels.. Just a mid-grade set of Irwin chisels. These should get me through for a bit and are a WAY better quality than my Wallyworld bargain bin set I was trying to use. They (the orange handled ones) will be my set I use to practice sharpening on.



















Next up are my hand saws. So far all it consists of are a few cross cut saws in different sizes and states of disrepair. All picked up on the cheap (under $5 each).. Except for the miter saw. That thing is WAYYYYY better than my Bucks Bro yellow plastic P.O.S.










New handle for my mystery thrift store find. The shape of this Atkins handle is an EXACT match to the one that came with the saw. So at the very least I believe this thing came fromt he same factory.










Another manufacture I am not familiar with. If any of you can shed some light on it that would be great! This one is very clean and ready to use out of the box.










The next guy I had to get due to the price alone.. $2 TWO DOLLARS! For a Disston USA Cross Cut saw. Just need to shim the handle slot a bit to snug it up.



















And finally a newer Stanley Miter station. Very smooth action and cust fast and clean.. I am impressed..










Last but not least is a Sharpening/Honing angle guide with one of my practice chisels in it.










That is all for now.. I am still eagerly awaiting the arrival of this guy!

An E.C. Atkins Skew Back Rip Saw.. should be here in a day or two..










There we have it. Yes, I have gone off the deap end but if it's worth doing it is worth over doing right? Comments are always welcome!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Building My Beginning Set.. How am I doing so far?*
> 
> When I last left you guys I had mentioned that I had "few" tools incoming from fleabay and elsewhere. Well they have been slowly trickling in all week and aside from a couple still outstanding I have the makings of what I am considering my student set of tools.
> 
> ...


Nice haul, Air! You'll love that #220 block. It's a nice tool, with a size that's just right for the hand and a wheel adjuster for depth that's preferred over the vertical post. Only thing it doesn't have over a $30+ variety is an adjustable mouth, and that's not crucial in an everyday block plane.

Here's one of a couple blogs I did on the #78. What you paid for that one rates a "You Suck," for sure. Excellent deal!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Handplane Madness.. And a New Saw*

It has been a while since I updated my tool blog and it is high time I did. There have been a few new aquisitions here at the Framer household that I need to share with you guys.

First up is an Ebay find. I am in the need for a good backsaw for some tenon cuts on my workbench build. I searched all the newer brands and some of the cheaper selections and they were either WAY out of my price range or just looked cheap and I already have a cheap one so no thanks.

Off to the bay I went and found this guy with 0 bids and half an hour left. Tossed $40 on the board and in the course of a TV show it was mine. This is exactly how I received it! It looks and cuts like it was brand new however I have no idea how old it actually is. From my limited research all I can say for sure is that it was made after 1906. So here is my new W. Tyzack, Sons & Turner No.120 backsaw. If anyone has any info on this I would love to hear it.





































Next up is a gift from my wife on Valentines day. She heard me say that I could never afford a Veritas plane so she searched their catalog and got me this little guy lol. I can now say I officially own one albeit a tiny one.

It is a miniature (yet fully functional) low angle block plane. I might find a use for it somewhere someday but for now it is just a collectible.





































And lastly is my first actual resto project. I snagged a late 1800's Stanley no 29 Fore Plane last week on eBay and it arrived yesterday. It needs some repairs on the base and sole and a whole lot of claening and de rusting but from what I can tell is complete and should be very functional once fixed up. Expect to see more about this coming up as I dive into the resto project.

Pics of how it sits right now..


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Handplane Madness.. And a New Saw*
> 
> It has been a while since I updated my tool blog and it is high time I did. There have been a few new aquisitions here at the Framer household that I need to share with you guys.
> 
> ...


Looks like you've been having fun lately. And when you said mini block plane, you weren't kidding! Looks about the right size for my three year old daughter.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Handplane Madness.. And a New Saw*
> 
> It has been a while since I updated my tool blog and it is high time I did. There have been a few new aquisitions here at the Framer household that I need to share with you guys.
> 
> ...


A brass backed W. Tyzack, Sons & Turner backsaw. Now were talking. You need to post that over here so Andy can see it, http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27984


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Handplane Madness.. And a New Saw*
> 
> It has been a while since I updated my tool blog and it is high time I did. There have been a few new aquisitions here at the Framer household that I need to share with you guys.
> 
> ...


Annnnd it's posted. I keep forgetting about that thread… though probably a good thing. All those "XXXX of your dreams" threads are dangerous for the bank account lol.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Handplane Madness.. And a New Saw*
> 
> It has been a while since I updated my tool blog and it is high time I did. There have been a few new aquisitions here at the Framer household that I need to share with you guys.
> 
> ...


Here you go, http://lumberjocks.com/Brit/blog/30858

Edit, I only posted one, if you look through the series, you see more.


----------



## DouginVa (Mar 5, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Handplane Madness.. And a New Saw*
> 
> It has been a while since I updated my tool blog and it is high time I did. There have been a few new aquisitions here at the Framer household that I need to share with you guys.
> 
> ...


That Veritas looks like it came in a jewelry box! Good purchase though. I also have an old Stanley identical to yours, except I think mine is only 18". The iron, chip breaker, lever cap are all identical. The plane body on mine, though, I think is in a little better shape than yours. Please keep us posted on the re-furb of that plane. I'd like to see how it comes out.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Airframer said:


> *Handplane Madness.. And a New Saw*
> 
> It has been a while since I updated my tool blog and it is high time I did. There have been a few new aquisitions here at the Framer household that I need to share with you guys.
> 
> ...


Amazing score on that saw man!

I love the mini block plane story. You got a keeper there AF. I just told it to my wife so she could feel ashamed of herself. ;-)

That transitional will clean up fine with some glue and saw dust.


----------



## kokomoron (Feb 25, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Handplane Madness.. And a New Saw*
> 
> It has been a while since I updated my tool blog and it is high time I did. There have been a few new aquisitions here at the Framer household that I need to share with you guys.
> 
> ...


Good deal on the saw


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. The Before*

I picked up a Stanley no 3C on eBay last week for a whopping $10. It looked rough in the pics and not much was said about it but the price was right and it looked complete enough to get back into shape.

I just got it out of the mail today and had my first look at it and to my surprise it is a Sweetheart model 

It has had the cap screw replaced with a bolt and the front knob looks like someone turned it from a broom handle and the tote is broken in 2 but over all this thing is really solid. Even the lateral adjuster is nice and snugly attached to the frog which is often loose and floppy on the other used planes I have bought. The blade had a slight bend towards the top which I have already straightened out.

One patent date on it of APR-19-10 not sure where this puts it in the Stanley lineup but I'm happy with my purchase so far. I just need to get over to my buddies house and get the Evaporust he picked up for me at HF yesterday.

More to come on the rehab.. today was a teardown and look type of day. Lots of pics..


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. The Before*
> 
> I picked up a Stanley no 3C on eBay last week for a whopping $10. It looked rough in the pics and not much was said about it but the price was right and it looked complete enough to get back into shape.
> 
> ...


Looks like good potential there. Looking forward to see it all cleaned up.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. The Before*
> 
> I picked up a Stanley no 3C on eBay last week for a whopping $10. It looked rough in the pics and not much was said about it but the price was right and it looked complete enough to get back into shape.
> 
> ...


1 patent date would make it a T13 or T14. Looks like T14 to me, since I think I see a raised ring cast into the bed around the knob.

Should clean up great, can't wait to see another great user brought back to life


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. The Before*
> 
> I picked up a Stanley no 3C on eBay last week for a whopping $10. It looked rough in the pics and not much was said about it but the price was right and it looked complete enough to get back into shape.
> 
> ...


clean'er up and let's see the shavings!


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. The Before*
> 
> I picked up a Stanley no 3C on eBay last week for a whopping $10. It looked rough in the pics and not much was said about it but the price was right and it looked complete enough to get back into shape.
> 
> ...


Hi:
It looks like you are having fun with this plane. I have never used Harbor Fright's Evapo-Rust Rust Remover. How well does it work and how long do you have to soak the item? Unless the item is small it looks like it would take a lot of Evapo-Rust. Do you buy it by the gallon? Can it be reused?
Thank you for all the information you can give me. I have several nice planes, but they need work.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. The Before*
> 
> I picked up a Stanley no 3C on eBay last week for a whopping $10. It looked rough in the pics and not much was said about it but the price was right and it looked complete enough to get back into shape.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing it brought back to prime condition!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. The Before*
> 
> I picked up a Stanley no 3C on eBay last week for a whopping $10. It looked rough in the pics and not much was said about it but the price was right and it looked complete enough to get back into shape.
> 
> ...


*Bigrock* I haven't used the Evaporust yet. It is still at my buddies house however I have read it is the bees knees for removing rust so we shall see. BTW it is available at more places that HF. I believe Lowes and Autozone carry it too but you will have to check on that.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. The Before*
> 
> I picked up a Stanley no 3C on eBay last week for a whopping $10. It looked rough in the pics and not much was said about it but the price was right and it looked complete enough to get back into shape.
> 
> ...


That will clean up nice.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. The During*

Since my last blog post on my #3C rehab I got everything broken down and soaking. I haven't had time to go pick up my Evaporust yet so I decided to try and give my home made brew of cider vinegar and baking soda one more go.



















While that was soaking I started on the tote repair and looking for a new front knob in my "box o' shame" aka my parts box of either poorly purchased planes or parts that got replaced… does everyone have a box like this or am I just really bad at this lol…..










I was able to find a knob that is a very close match in wood color as the tote which left only the tote to be repaired.

Luckily it was a clean break so gluing it up was pretty straight forward. After the glue was set it got a good sanding with 220-600 grit and a long soak in BLO. Came out pretty good imo…




























I had a peek at the items in the soak and it is going to need a bit longer. My brew has lost a lot of it's potency and I might end up doing a secondary Evaporust soak if this doesn't get 'er done.

That said it does still have enough juice to lift the rust under what I thought was 80% of salvageable japanning causing it to bubble up and flake off easily. So looks like I will be painting this one. So to help get the rest of the old japanning off I have it soaking in some citristrip right now before going back into the de-ruster.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. The During*
> 
> Since my last blog post on my #3C rehab I got everything broken down and soaking. I haven't had time to go pick up my Evaporust yet so I decided to try and give my home made brew of cider vinegar and baking soda one more go.
> 
> ...


Evaporust is the bomb, i found it at my local O'reillys auto parts, the TSC didnt have any. Was lookin for some high geit sandpaper for sharpening and looked at bottom shelf and seen it.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. The During*
> 
> Since my last blog post on my #3C rehab I got everything broken down and soaking. I haven't had time to go pick up my Evaporust yet so I decided to try and give my home made brew of cider vinegar and baking soda one more go.
> 
> ...


I found evapo-rust for $4 a quart at Lowes. But if you have a battery charger or an old computer power supply and you know how to wire it up, electrolysis is a cheaper method. You just need some sacrificial iron that either doesn't have any rust on it or you've removed by grinding it off or whatever. The better you surround the item to be de-rusted the better it will work.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. The During Continued..*

I am down to waiting on paint to dry with this restoration. Here is a quick breakdown of todays events..

Scrub the base clean and prepped for paint.



















Now you can clearly see the patent markings..










Same for the frog..




























Prime then paint… I don't bother masking the areas that need lapping since they will all be sanded clean anyway. Saves time and leaves a cleaner line on the japanning from what I can tell.










While that was drying outside I got started on the hardware. Everything got scrubbed on the drill press and wire wheel and the brass took a Brasso bath..



















Hardware done..




























Once the paint had cured enough not to run when tipped I placed it in my *********************************** drying kiln.. aka the shop oil heater lol..



















Stay tuned for the conclusion


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. The During Continued..*
> 
> I am down to waiting on paint to dry with this restoration. Here is a quick breakdown of todays events..
> 
> ...


Looking good. This is one of my favorite types of Baileys. I love the lettering that runs parallel to the tote. Looking forward to the finished project.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. The During Continued..*
> 
> I am down to waiting on paint to dry with this restoration. Here is a quick breakdown of todays events..
> 
> ...


Excellent. Good for another 100 years.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. The During Continued..*
> 
> I am down to waiting on paint to dry with this restoration. Here is a quick breakdown of todays events..
> 
> ...


"my *********************************** drying kiln" = priceless. Looks like its going to be a fine plane when you are done. Have you considered taking a small fine file to the brass srews to clean the burrs off and make them look like "new" again? 
Thanks for sharing the journey…looking forward to seeing some shavings down the road.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. The During Continued..*
> 
> I am down to waiting on paint to dry with this restoration. Here is a quick breakdown of todays events..
> 
> ...


looking sweet man!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. The During Continued..*
> 
> I am down to waiting on paint to dry with this restoration. Here is a quick breakdown of todays events..
> 
> ...


So it turns out that I needed a new frog for this guy. I got it all assembled and that was when I noticed that the bolt (seen in the before pic) that had been used to hold the lever cap in place is a larger diameter and a courser thread pitch than the standard screw. I guess the original owner had drilled and tapped it to fit for whatever reason. Also the frogs blade ramp had been lapped to much and the lateral adjuster is just a smidgen higher than the rest of the ramp making it hit the blade when you try to adjust left or right.

Luckily I have found a replacement SW era frog and it is on it's way to me as we speak. It is coming together now I just have to decide.. camber jack or straight smoother for the blade?


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. Done!*

FINALLY! I recieved my replacement SW frog on Friday and went to work getting it cleaned up and ready for installation today. Works great and the shavings you see are from the blade as I received it as I haven't sharpened it yet!

Just a refresher.. the before..































































Annnnnnnd The After!
































































Thanks for reading!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. Done!*
> 
> FINALLY! I recieved my replacement SW frog on Friday and went to work getting it cleaned up and ready for installation today. Works great and the shavings you see are from the blade as I received it as I haven't sharpened it yet!
> 
> ...


Wow what a save. That is sweet!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. Done!*
> 
> FINALLY! I recieved my replacement SW frog on Friday and went to work getting it cleaned up and ready for installation today. Works great and the shavings you see are from the blade as I received it as I haven't sharpened it yet!
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. Done!*
> 
> FINALLY! I recieved my replacement SW frog on Friday and went to work getting it cleaned up and ready for installation today. Works great and the shavings you see are from the blade as I received it as I haven't sharpened it yet!
> 
> ...


Thanks guys! I just edited the pics. I forgot to resize them before posting. Now you can see the whole kit and kaboodle!


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. Done!*
> 
> FINALLY! I recieved my replacement SW frog on Friday and went to work getting it cleaned up and ready for installation today. Works great and the shavings you see are from the blade as I received it as I haven't sharpened it yet!
> 
> ...


Fantastic.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. Done!*
> 
> FINALLY! I recieved my replacement SW frog on Friday and went to work getting it cleaned up and ready for installation today. Works great and the shavings you see are from the blade as I received it as I haven't sharpened it yet!
> 
> ...


Looks great. Hard to believe you did not want to keep that bolt holding the lever cap.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. Done!*
> 
> FINALLY! I recieved my replacement SW frog on Friday and went to work getting it cleaned up and ready for installation today. Works great and the shavings you see are from the blade as I received it as I haven't sharpened it yet!
> 
> ...


Nice Job. Looks like someone went to town on the iron.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. Done!*
> 
> FINALLY! I recieved my replacement SW frog on Friday and went to work getting it cleaned up and ready for installation today. Works great and the shavings you see are from the blade as I received it as I haven't sharpened it yet!
> 
> ...


*Shane* No unfortunately the bolt had to go and whoever replaced the screw with the bolt drilled out the hole and re tapped it so I had to get a new frog for this. That and they had ground down the iron bed so much that the lateral adjuster was getting stuck in the blade and was essentially in operable.

*OnlyJustME* That…...would be me lol *hides.. The blade had a nasty S curve on the top end of it and it required so persuading to get it flattened out again. The dents don;t effect the function at all so I am not bothered by them in the least.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. Done!*
> 
> FINALLY! I recieved my replacement SW frog on Friday and went to work getting it cleaned up and ready for installation today. Works great and the shavings you see are from the blade as I received it as I haven't sharpened it yet!
> 
> ...


Nice save.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. Done!*
> 
> FINALLY! I recieved my replacement SW frog on Friday and went to work getting it cleaned up and ready for installation today. Works great and the shavings you see are from the blade as I received it as I haven't sharpened it yet!
> 
> ...


awesome restore


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. Done!*
> 
> FINALLY! I recieved my replacement SW frog on Friday and went to work getting it cleaned up and ready for installation today. Works great and the shavings you see are from the blade as I received it as I haven't sharpened it yet!
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me? Thats the same plane??? You did a fantastic job and its now ready for the next 100 years or so.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. Done!*
> 
> FINALLY! I recieved my replacement SW frog on Friday and went to work getting it cleaned up and ready for installation today. Works great and the shavings you see are from the blade as I received it as I haven't sharpened it yet!
> 
> ...


@Airframer-Great job! You are getting really good at bringing the old iron back to life!

I have a couple of corrugated bottom planes, and I wonder if you repainted in between the corrugations on the sole. I usually apply rattle can flat black to the bottom before I flatten the sole. Did you repaint/recoat the bottom? Just curious.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. Done!*
> 
> FINALLY! I recieved my replacement SW frog on Friday and went to work getting it cleaned up and ready for installation today. Works great and the shavings you see are from the blade as I received it as I haven't sharpened it yet!
> 
> ...


I didn't know the corrugations on the bottom had paint/jappaning in them.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. Done!*
> 
> FINALLY! I recieved my replacement SW frog on Friday and went to work getting it cleaned up and ready for installation today. Works great and the shavings you see are from the blade as I received it as I haven't sharpened it yet!
> 
> ...


I didn't either and as far as I know they don't? No I just painted the bed and frog on this guy. Thanks for all the kind words folks!


----------



## Levelonlevel (Apr 7, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. Done!*
> 
> FINALLY! I recieved my replacement SW frog on Friday and went to work getting it cleaned up and ready for installation today. Works great and the shavings you see are from the blade as I received it as I haven't sharpened it yet!
> 
> ...


Beautiful job. I am new here, but I do recognize talent.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. Done!*
> 
> FINALLY! I recieved my replacement SW frog on Friday and went to work getting it cleaned up and ready for installation today. Works great and the shavings you see are from the blade as I received it as I haven't sharpened it yet!
> 
> ...


@OJM & @Airframer-I must have gotten some aftermarket modified corrugated planes. While I won't remove the ones I've already painted and flattened, I'll leave any future corrugated bottoms bare. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. Done!*
> 
> FINALLY! I recieved my replacement SW frog on Friday and went to work getting it cleaned up and ready for installation today. Works great and the shavings you see are from the blade as I received it as I haven't sharpened it yet!
> 
> ...


Nice job, AF. Another one saved from the evil Corrosion Monster

Yep, Don, none of my corrugated's have any paint, though a couple have had enough wax, patina and other build up in the corrugations to almost look like they have been painted.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #3C Rehab.. Done!*
> 
> FINALLY! I recieved my replacement SW frog on Friday and went to work getting it cleaned up and ready for installation today. Works great and the shavings you see are from the blade as I received it as I haven't sharpened it yet!
> 
> ...


It may have been done on yours to alleviate a corrosion problem.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Crown Handle Replacement Surgery..*

As mentioned in my Workbench Blog I was planning to replace the gents style handle on my 8" Crown Gents Dovetail Saw with a more suitable one. This will be more of a photo essay than anything but lets just say most the pics are of take 2 of this event lol.

I am pretty happy with myself for getting the saw kerf cut free hand with nothing more than a scribe line and a HF flush cut saw  Sadly I was so "in the moment" that I forgot to take pics of the procedure. I hope I can still garner some Galoot points for it anyhow.

It is nearly done. I just have more shaping to do and then it will be ready to go. Pretty excited to say the least. I think I might be getting the hang of this wood working thing finally lol.

Pics of today's work.




































































































Stay tuned for more…


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Crown Handle Replacement Surgery..*
> 
> As mentioned in my Workbench Blog I was planning to replace the gents style handle on my 8" Crown Gents Dovetail Saw with a more suitable one. This will be more of a photo essay than anything but lets just say most the pics are of take 2 of this event lol.
> 
> ...


Very nice work so far. Looking forward to seeing this one


----------



## TobyC (Apr 7, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Crown Handle Replacement Surgery..*
> 
> As mentioned in my Workbench Blog I was planning to replace the gents style handle on my 8" Crown Gents Dovetail Saw with a more suitable one. This will be more of a photo essay than anything but lets just say most the pics are of take 2 of this event lol.
> 
> ...


Excellent! What kind of wood?

Toby


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Crown Handle Replacement Surgery..*
> 
> As mentioned in my Workbench Blog I was planning to replace the gents style handle on my 8" Crown Gents Dovetail Saw with a more suitable one. This will be more of a photo essay than anything but lets just say most the pics are of take 2 of this event lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mos! I am having fun with a rasp atm. Never really did much rasping tbh. Once you get past the learning curve it's full steam ahead! Should be done tomorrow I wold think.

*Toby* Thanks! I'm using Cherry on this guy.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Crown Handle Replacement Surgery..*
> 
> As mentioned in my Workbench Blog I was planning to replace the gents style handle on my 8" Crown Gents Dovetail Saw with a more suitable one. This will be more of a photo essay than anything but lets just say most the pics are of take 2 of this event lol.
> 
> ...


cool idea. nice job on it so far.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Crown Handle Replacement Surgery..*
> 
> As mentioned in my Workbench Blog I was planning to replace the gents style handle on my 8" Crown Gents Dovetail Saw with a more suitable one. This will be more of a photo essay than anything but lets just say most the pics are of take 2 of this event lol.
> 
> ...


Looking great! I think you'll have a fine saw when it's done. Cherry is a great choice.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Crown Handle Replacement Surgery..*
> 
> As mentioned in my Workbench Blog I was planning to replace the gents style handle on my 8" Crown Gents Dovetail Saw with a more suitable one. This will be more of a photo essay than anything but lets just say most the pics are of take 2 of this event lol.
> 
> ...


Eric, I am just joining the conversation. Where did you get the template?


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Crown Handle Replacement Surgery..*
> 
> As mentioned in my Workbench Blog I was planning to replace the gents style handle on my 8" Crown Gents Dovetail Saw with a more suitable one. This will be more of a photo essay than anything but lets just say most the pics are of take 2 of this event lol.
> 
> ...


Scott, look at these guys:

http://www.tgiag.com/saw-handle-scans.html


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Crown Handle Replacement Surgery..*
> 
> As mentioned in my Workbench Blog I was planning to replace the gents style handle on my 8" Crown Gents Dovetail Saw with a more suitable one. This will be more of a photo essay than anything but lets just say most the pics are of take 2 of this event lol.
> 
> ...


Cool. Thanks Brandob. What a great resource.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Crown Handle Replacement Surgery..*
> 
> As mentioned in my Workbench Blog I was planning to replace the gents style handle on my 8" Crown Gents Dovetail Saw with a more suitable one. This will be more of a photo essay than anything but lets just say most the pics are of take 2 of this event lol.
> 
> ...


Way to go AF, very good.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Airframer said:


> *Crown Handle Replacement Surgery..*
> 
> As mentioned in my Workbench Blog I was planning to replace the gents style handle on my 8" Crown Gents Dovetail Saw with a more suitable one. This will be more of a photo essay than anything but lets just say most the pics are of take 2 of this event lol.
> 
> ...


wow thats freaking cool! Way to create an heirloom piece.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Crown Handle Replacement Surgery..*
> 
> As mentioned in my Workbench Blog I was planning to replace the gents style handle on my 8" Crown Gents Dovetail Saw with a more suitable one. This will be more of a photo essay than anything but lets just say most the pics are of take 2 of this event lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys 

Scott, I made round 1 with the template Brandon linked. I then gave the one from Gramercy a go

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/GT-DKIT.XX/The_Gramercy_Tools_9%22_Dovetail_Saw_Kit_and_Saw_Parts

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/prodimg/gt/pdf/GT-DKITXX_INST.pdf

it seems to have a bit more useful information on it AND comes with a host of instructions. They are both great templates though.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Crown Handle Replacement Surgery..*
> 
> As mentioned in my Workbench Blog I was planning to replace the gents style handle on my 8" Crown Gents Dovetail Saw with a more suitable one. This will be more of a photo essay than anything but lets just say most the pics are of take 2 of this event lol.
> 
> ...


Very nice work AF!!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Crown Handle Replacement Surgery Done!*

Just finished it up and thought I would share a few more in progress pics that didn't make it to the project page.



















Taking a BLO bath


----------



## nzmerlin (Apr 9, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Crown Handle Replacement Surgery Done!*
> 
> Just finished it up and thought I would share a few more in progress pics that didn't make it to the project page.
> 
> ...


Eric, that is very very nice.
But I have to ask where in the world did those plans came from, any chance of a copy.

*Merlin*


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Crown Handle Replacement Surgery Done!*
> 
> Just finished it up and thought I would share a few more in progress pics that didn't make it to the project page.
> 
> ...


I got them from the Gramercy saw kit page.

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/prodimg/gt/pdf/GT-DKITXX_INST.pdf


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Crown Handle Replacement Surgery Done!*
> 
> Just finished it up and thought I would share a few more in progress pics that didn't make it to the project page.
> 
> ...


Eric

Great blog, thanks for taking the time to post , I have to try this myself and hope it turns out as good as yours.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Crown Handle Replacement Surgery Done!*
> 
> Just finished it up and thought I would share a few more in progress pics that didn't make it to the project page.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike! I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Crown Handle Replacement Surgery Done!*
> 
> Just finished it up and thought I would share a few more in progress pics that didn't make it to the project page.
> 
> ...


Beauty !


----------



## Praki (Jun 17, 2007)

Airframer said:


> *Crown Handle Replacement Surgery Done!*
> 
> Just finished it up and thought I would share a few more in progress pics that didn't make it to the project page.
> 
> ...


Nice handle! I have a 10 in crown saw and planning to replace the handle using the same handle pattern as you did. One thing that worries me is cutting and punching holes in the saw plate. How did you punch the holes?


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Crown Handle Replacement Surgery Done!*
> 
> Just finished it up and thought I would share a few more in progress pics that didn't make it to the project page.
> 
> ...


That was a tricky part. I used my drill press and if I had been thinking I would have started small and just worked up to the size but I went all out in one go. Ended up cooking the backing board I had under it and the holes were less then flush to the saw. Took quite a bit of "convincing" and reaming to get them flat with the blade again.

My advice is to go slow and start small and use copious amounts of lubricant to keep the bit cool.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 1*

OK, so after my successful handle replacement I have the confidence to try something I have wanted to build up for a while. I need a layout compass and have been planning this out in my head for about a month now.

Today was a day of trial and error. I don't have any real plans drawn so this is a "make it up as I go" project.

I spent the morning piecing together the hinge portion of the compass. I found some plans online and scaled them down by about half so they would be small enough to easily fit in my finger tips but large enough to still have some structural strength.

Most of this build is coming out of my scrap bin so most my cut offs atm are cherry and padauk. I chose padauk for the hinge and I might regret that later. This stuff likes to splinter a bit so after cutting and drilling everything I soaked the hinges in superglue to harden up that part of the wood a bit.

I have pics of the hinge after getting mortised into and glued to the hubs that will mate with the legs. I filled any gaps with wood glue and rubbed padauk saw dust into it so it looks a bit fury in the pics but I have since sanded down the patch and it worked great as a filler.

I also have the legs glued up, planed and cut to length but haven't taken any pics of them just yet. That will be in the next installment.

I also have some brass left over from my marking gauge build for the tool swap that will get used on this.

So on with the pics.

This is the basic design I am going with (for function not so much form)..










And here is my hinge. The parts that the rivet is going through are less than 1/4" square and were pretty nerve raking to cut out without destroying it in the process. I did have 1 failure but whats progress without a few back steps right?




























More to come and thanks for reading


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 2*

Just a quick update.. I see a lot of views but no feedback.. I'm beginning to think this is a stupid idea but, I'm pushing forward anyway.

I got the legs rough cut and ready to be mortised into the hinge. I also got the brass curve cut. The geometry of that thing is a bit confusing but I think once the legs are shaped and the mortise is in place for that to go through it will make more sense. Right now the curve doesn't seem like it will want to go through the same spot on the leg throughout the sweep but, we shall see.

Some quick pics for this morning..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 2*
> 
> Just a quick update.. I see a lot of views but no feedback.. I'm beginning to think this is a stupid idea but, I'm pushing forward anyway.
> 
> ...


One of those reads was me.

I'm amazed that you're building something like this; it's not something I'd even try.

Keep us updated on progress!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 2*
> 
> Just a quick update.. I see a lot of views but no feedback.. I'm beginning to think this is a stupid idea but, I'm pushing forward anyway.
> 
> ...


^ Same

It's looking good so far. Curious what you'll be doing for pins in the end of the legs (or if you are?)


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 2*
> 
> Just a quick update.. I see a lot of views but no feedback.. I'm beginning to think this is a stupid idea but, I'm pushing forward anyway.
> 
> ...


Sorry guys, I just had a temporary moment of self doubt there lol. I'm not sure what inspired me to try this but it has been a very strong nag on my brain wanting to try it for a while now.

This miniature joinery is nerve racking to say the least but I figure if I can get this done than the mortises in my workbench will be cake lol.

I have one leg mortised into one half of the hinge now and glued (waiting for it to dry). Then I can sink a brass pin into it. I had thought about drawboring it into the joint but the walls were so thin I was worried about spitting those so that got scrapped. The wife and I have to get to a baby appointment so the other leg will have to wait and I will definitely be posting updates as they come along.

*Mos*.. I plan to use some 1/4" brass rod sharpened to a point for the pins. They will be a bit softer than steel but they just have to stay sharp enough to stay "pokey" (best way I can describe it) they aren't going to be scribing anything major so they should work.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 2*
> 
> Just a quick update.. I see a lot of views but no feedback.. I'm beginning to think this is a stupid idea but, I'm pushing forward anyway.
> 
> ...


That's coming out nicely! I'd love to see the finished project in use.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 2*
> 
> Just a quick update.. I see a lot of views but no feedback.. I'm beginning to think this is a stupid idea but, I'm pushing forward anyway.
> 
> ...


Obviously, the center of the brass arc must be at the axis of the hinge.
No comment before because i did not understood what it was about in the first installment.
Just go on. There is no reason why it would not work.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 2*
> 
> Just a quick update.. I see a lot of views but no feedback.. I'm beginning to think this is a stupid idea but, I'm pushing forward anyway.
> 
> ...


I'm just catching up. It looks like a good idea, although the curve in the brass looks to steep.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 2*
> 
> Just a quick update.. I see a lot of views but no feedback.. I'm beginning to think this is a stupid idea but, I'm pushing forward anyway.
> 
> ...


I Like your work
where do you acquire your brass knobs etc?
tnx


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 3*

I'm pretty excited right now. I just finished attaching the legs to the hinge and so far nothing has fallen apart!

From what I can tell the hardest part is behind me and now it is just a matter of shaping and fitting the adjuster arc to the legs.

I also got the fine tuning nut built up and tapped. I still need to make an adjusting screw for the arc but that won't take very long.

Today at the OB appointment we were told that we will be induced on the 20th so only a week left to get this and my tools swap project done before baby arrives… I'VE GOT WORK TO DO!

So enough of my blabbing here are some updated pics of todays progress.

Mortises came out much tighter than I thought they would.. quite pleased with myself 























































Stay tuned for more..


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 3*
> 
> I'm pretty excited right now. I just finished attaching the legs to the hinge and so far nothing has fallen apart!
> 
> ...


Man, you're really movin'!

Looks like it's coming together in a hurry. Nice work


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 3*
> 
> I'm pretty excited right now. I just finished attaching the legs to the hinge and so far nothing has fallen apart!
> 
> ...


Thanks Mos! I have the final mechanical pieces finished and gluing up right now. After that I just need to position and drill for the pins then out comes the rasp and sand paper  Almost done!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 3*
> 
> I'm pretty excited right now. I just finished attaching the legs to the hinge and so far nothing has fallen apart!
> 
> ...


Here is a sneak peek at my layout compass just about ready for final shaping  The thumbscrew is temporary. I still need to make one for it and work out the fine tuning spring but… It functions like a compass now


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 3*
> 
> I'm pretty excited right now. I just finished attaching the legs to the hinge and so far nothing has fallen apart!
> 
> ...


Looking good so far. Are you at all worried about how thin it is by the hinge?


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 3*
> 
> I'm pretty excited right now. I just finished attaching the legs to the hinge and so far nothing has fallen apart!
> 
> ...


I was at first but it is proving to be surprisingly strong. I placed the grain running up the hinge so it's all long grain not cross grain. The only abuse I can conceive of that would put enough stress on the hinge to break it would be if it fell off the bench but, any tool risks destruction from a fall. I knocked my 1/4" chisel off my work table yesterday and lets just say it will be getting a new bevel >:[ It has a big chip on the corner of it now…


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 3*
> 
> I'm pretty excited right now. I just finished attaching the legs to the hinge and so far nothing has fallen apart!
> 
> ...


ouch… I did that with a chisel I had just spent 30 minutes sharpening… it sucked


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 3*
> 
> I'm pretty excited right now. I just finished attaching the legs to the hinge and so far nothing has fallen apart!
> 
> ...


*Mos* - to further update your question about the hinge strength…. I now am fully confident int he holding ability of the hinge. I was just trying out adjustment spring designs and was testing the spring ability of a piece of brass and as I closed the compass fully (had to squeeze it with my hand to test.. lots of resistance there) I heard a pop.. after recovering from my heart attack I gathered up enough guts to look at the hinge. The hinge was in one piece but it has failed at the glue joint. Nothing broken I just have to better glue it to the hub. The hinge had passed it's first stress test… it was the glue that failed me. I originally used the red Titebond and am re-glueing it with Titebond III. Should be good to go now.


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 3*
> 
> I'm pretty excited right now. I just finished attaching the legs to the hinge and so far nothing has fallen apart!
> 
> ...


Looking good so far. Looks like some of the tools Bridge City use to make. I was going to ask what the OB was, but then you mentioned the baby and I figured it was the OB-GYN, which is a whole 'nother story.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 4.. Almost There..*

Well I have a fully functioning Layout Compass now . All that is left is to do the shaping of the legs and some purtification of them. I am still working out the details of the purtification but in the end they should be pretty purty lol.

All the pieces laid out with epoxy curing on the pins..










So today was filled with frustration and epoxy and a lot of brass dust. It started with cleaning up the mortise that the arc goes through and embedding the head of a copper rivet into the back wall to keep the arc centered and give it some backing when the set screw is tightened. That was an exercise in patience trying to position it and get it epoxied into place without disturbing it's careful placement. That mortise is barely wider then the brass is thick and was a PITA to cut. I was a little bit worried that it just wasn't going to happen but a lot of drilling and scraping with a box cutter I was finally able to get a small scroll blade with one end cut off and the other end secured in a vise through it to finish it up. Then I squeezed a mini flat file through it and used it like a saw to get it an even width. After that I drilled a 1/4" hole 1/3rd of the way through the other side to allow the threaded rod on the arc to sink into that leg when closed.










Then drilled the hole for the threaded end of the arc in the other leg and counter sunk that on the inside for the spring to rest in.

OH and THE SPRING! This morning after I finished polishing up the brass arc and getting the mortise cut I was working out a spring of some sort to push on the arc for fine adjustment. I was testing out different metals I had laying around and was ready to settle on a strip of bent brass. I was holding it in place and squeezing the legs closed to test it's springyness when I heard a POP! Oh man I was afraid to look. I just knew that I had popped a hinge which would have meant starting over from scratch. After gathering up the courage to have a look I was relieved to see that it was not the hinge that popped but the glue joint holding the hinge into the hub I have the legs attached to.. PHEW! When I had glued those up I used the red original Titebond because of its fast tack time (no real way to clamp those) and it doesn't have the strength of Titebond III. So this time I re-glued it with III and I am now more confident than ever of the durability of the actual hinge portion of these.

After that I scrapped the metal strip idea and started scrounging through boxes of bits and parts for an actual spring that would work. I needed to be able to get 1/4" threaded rod through the middle of it easily in order fo rit to work and it needed just enough give to push but not so much that it will break the hinge joint again (lesson learned). I was about to give up when I found my stash of guitar pickup tension springs. They are tapered and the small end was just a bit too small to fit but a bit of finessing with a pair of needle nose pliers got them opened up enough to work.




























Now all that was left was to make the pins and determine the angle for them to be installed in so that the tips would touch when fully closed. Some time spent with a tracing, a triangle and a protractor I had it all laid out and ready to be transferred to the legs for drilling. I did my best to get them exactly symmetrical and they are a smidge off from one another but they touch and that's what matters. I am probably the only one who would notice such a thing but I see the flaws in just about everything I make lol.

I cut two lengths of 1/4" brass rod and chucked them into my hand drill and then chucked a large sanding disk onto my drill press and when to town sharpening them to a point. It was trickier than I thought it would be getting the taper the same on both but again…. an exercise in patience…

I think I have rambled on enough for this update. All I have left to do is determine how I want the legs to look and get started making them look that way then apply a finish. However as they sit now they could very well function as intended with no further modifications so I am pretty stocked about that! If you have any ideas for the leg taper please share them. I'd like to do a bit more than just taper them.. hope that makes sense..










They have a final capacity of a little over 5". More than enough for dovetailing I think.










*EDIT*

After posting this I sat down and started working on the leg design. Here is what I came up with. Please let me know what you think..


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 4.. Almost There..*
> 
> Well I have a fully functioning Layout Compass now . All that is left is to do the shaping of the legs and some purtification of them. I am still working out the details of the purtification but in the end they should be pretty purty lol.
> 
> ...


*-Eric - Why buy when you can build?*

You've done yourself Proud, Eric.

...and very nicely appointed. - Grandpa Len.

Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 4.. Almost There..*
> 
> Well I have a fully functioning Layout Compass now . All that is left is to do the shaping of the legs and some purtification of them. I am still working out the details of the purtification but in the end they should be pretty purty lol.
> 
> ...


That really turned out nice. I like the infill screw


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 4.. Almost There..*
> 
> Well I have a fully functioning Layout Compass now . All that is left is to do the shaping of the legs and some purtification of them. I am still working out the details of the purtification but in the end they should be pretty purty lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys!

*Len* - Yep, I'm trying to stick to my mantra as much as possible now. Gotta start saving money somewhere lol.

*Mos* - Did ya notice the infill nut also  ?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 4.. Almost There..*
> 
> Well I have a fully functioning Layout Compass now . All that is left is to do the shaping of the legs and some purtification of them. I am still working out the details of the purtification but in the end they should be pretty purty lol.
> 
> ...


Not til now. Very nice


----------



## Quaternion (Jan 12, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 4.. Almost There..*
> 
> Well I have a fully functioning Layout Compass now . All that is left is to do the shaping of the legs and some purtification of them. I am still working out the details of the purtification but in the end they should be pretty purty lol.
> 
> ...


Very sweet build Airframer. As for "more than a taper" I'm with you there. These are sexy enough, can you go for an hourglass figure somehow? I couldn't draw it, but I'd know it if I saw it. Something about a woman's hips…


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 4.. Almost There..*
> 
> Well I have a fully functioning Layout Compass now . All that is left is to do the shaping of the legs and some purtification of them. I am still working out the details of the purtification but in the end they should be pretty purty lol.
> 
> ...


I like the hourglass idea. I am leaning towards something along those lines. I also like the shape of these..










Maybe I can meld the 2 ideas together somehow.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 4.. Almost There..*
> 
> Well I have a fully functioning Layout Compass now . All that is left is to do the shaping of the legs and some purtification of them. I am still working out the details of the purtification but in the end they should be pretty purty lol.
> 
> ...


I just updated the blog post with a preliminary leg design..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 4.. Almost There..*
> 
> Well I have a fully functioning Layout Compass now . All that is left is to do the shaping of the legs and some purtification of them. I am still working out the details of the purtification but in the end they should be pretty purty lol.
> 
> ...


Wow! I had no idea such a nice tool could be the result. Very cool, and I like the sketch for sure! Can youn do it twice (each leg)? Very ambitious project!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 4.. Almost There..*
> 
> Well I have a fully functioning Layout Compass now . All that is left is to do the shaping of the legs and some purtification of them. I am still working out the details of the purtification but in the end they should be pretty purty lol.
> 
> ...


I think its going to work fine, but its going to look even better.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 4.. Almost There..*
> 
> Well I have a fully functioning Layout Compass now . All that is left is to do the shaping of the legs and some purtification of them. I am still working out the details of the purtification but in the end they should be pretty purty lol.
> 
> ...


*Smitty* - Thanks man! As for the legs.. I think so.. I HOPE so lol. I plan to make a carboard template to lay out the design on the 2 legs and hopefully they will come out the same. *fingers crossed..

Thanks Don!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 5.. Bring Out Your Rasps!*

Happy Mothers Day!

Just a quick update this morning. I had planned on keeping this update till I was finished but I couldn't help myself. I just finished rough cutting the legs and I am pretty excited to say the least. It is a HUGE relief to have that part behind me because all that is left is a lot of rasping, filing and sanding to get the final shapes done and the "Possible Catastrophic Failure" meter is very low from this point on. However the shaping will have to wait till after I get back from the families house for Moms day stuff.

I was originally planning to just scan and print the design I drew up last night and use the 2 as templates but for whatever reason my scanner is refusing to scan. I then broke out the pattern makers tracing paper from the wifes sewing kit and traced the design onto another piece of paper and then went back over that with pencil.










Then it was just a matter of cutting them out and adhere them to the legs using spray adhesive.










After a few tense minutes at the band saw I now have 2 "close enough for government work" symmetrical legs ready for final shaping  Thinking back I should have done a pre assembly before cutting just to double check that no integral parts would be lost in the design but a quick after assembly proved that nothing was lost and all functions wonderfully so I got lucky.



















There you have it. I am probably about a day away from finishing at this point. The next update will be a Project post so stay tuned for that!

Thanks for following along on this silly little build of something that could be purchased for less than $10 but… where is the fun in that?


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 5.. Bring Out Your Rasps!*
> 
> Happy Mothers Day!
> 
> ...


Wow! That is friggin cool Eric! I've never seen anything like it, great job!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 5.. Bring Out Your Rasps!*
> 
> Happy Mothers Day!
> 
> ...


This guys got talent. Way cool!!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 5.. Bring Out Your Rasps!*
> 
> Happy Mothers Day!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement guys!

Shoot Don.. I'm just making it up as I go hoping like hell not to screw anything up lol.

*A Sneak Peek…*

Setting up to make dust..










Progress…. mmmm sexy…



















Only a crap ton more rasping and sanding to go….

Could someone share the recipe for the 3-2-1 finish please? I'm thinking of going with that once this is all done.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 5.. Bring Out Your Rasps!*
> 
> Happy Mothers Day!
> 
> ...


Scott posted this elsewhere

3 parts paint thinner or mineral spirits which is the solvent to make it workable
2 parts poly which gives it durability and moisture protection
1 part BLO or tung oil which enhances the grain.

This the basic formula of commercial wipe on poly but much cheaper to make and you are not sure of the ingredients in stuff like Watco.

This isn't an exact science and I lean heavier on the blo. I tend to like 1-1-1 better myself for most applications, especially tools, cause you can just wipe on more blo with better results.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 5.. Bring Out Your Rasps!*
> 
> Happy Mothers Day!
> 
> ...


Sweet! Thanks Don!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 5.. Bring Out Your Rasps!*
> 
> Happy Mothers Day!
> 
> ...


the shaping is coming along great, that is going to really make it pop.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 5.. Bring Out Your Rasps!*
> 
> Happy Mothers Day!
> 
> ...


More progress.. One down one more to go….


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 5.. Bring Out Your Rasps!*
> 
> Happy Mothers Day!
> 
> ...


very unique.

nothing like a crap ton of rasping and sanding to make the day go by faster… enjoy !


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 5.. Bring Out Your Rasps!*
> 
> Happy Mothers Day!
> 
> ...


Wow that's cool!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 5.. Bring Out Your Rasps!*
> 
> Happy Mothers Day!
> 
> ...


that's pretty cool.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 5.. Bring Out Your Rasps!*
> 
> Happy Mothers Day!
> 
> ...


Thanks guys! I just finished sanding that leg up the grits from 220-2000 and then mixed up some 3-2-1 using the recipe you shared Don.. THAT STUFF IS AWESOME!!! The grain, color and everything just popped to life after I hit it with that stuff. Now I am assuming it goes on the same way as BLO? Wipe on and let soak a bit.. wipe off and do over till it no longer absorbs?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 5.. Bring Out Your Rasps!*
> 
> Happy Mothers Day!
> 
> ...


I like to wet sand the first coat or 2, but other than that, you are correct.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 6.. Project Complete!*

Just wanted to post a completed update to this chapter of the blog. Thanks for following along!


----------



## TRHeath (Jan 20, 2014)

Airframer said:


> *Shop Made Dovetail Layout Compass.. Part 6.. Project Complete!*
> 
> Just wanted to post a completed update to this chapter of the blog. Thanks for following along!


Looked this over after seeing the one you just finished. Awesome. Gee, more things to put on the to do list now. Beautiful work!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*New Mallet No. 1*

A few months ago I made a simple mallet out of an oak cut off and a 1" dowel. It has done a good job but has always been a bit on the light side and has started splitting on the top from trying to use it to chop some mortises.

Well, last night it finally just gave up. One face is still usable but I think it's time for it to retire..










I have been planning an upgrade ever since I finished the first one but never really had the motivation to put some other projects on hold long enough to do it. Well…. this was my motivation. It was time to make that upgrade.

Gathered up some hard maple, jatoba and grabbed some BB's from WallyWorld and got to work.

The head measures 7" x 3 3/4" x 2 1/2" . That will reduce some after final shaping but I want to keep it a bit on the biggish side of things…. I mean what can't be fixed with a bigger hammer?

In the center laminate on each end I drilled a 1 1/2" hole and filled them full of BB's to give it more weight. I have yet to actually weigh it but it feels good and heafty and makes my old mallet feel like it's made of styrofoam.




























The handle is being made from more maple with some jatoba accents in the shoulder area and down in the grip to help round that part out a bit.

First was to cut the tenon to fit and then leave that part alone and focus on rough cutting it to shape.



















Attempted a resaw on some jatoba with my craptastic Ryobi band saw… it doesn't do that so well.










Used some double sided tape to secure the 2 halves onto some backer board and clamped that board to the bench so I could plane these flat (really need to finish THIS BENCH!)



















Cut out the pieces and glued them up. BTW DonW's pointer on using some salt to keep the pieces from sliding around during glue up is boss! Works like a charm!










The ovals will have a recess cut into them and some leather inserted for comfort and grip (that's the plan anyway).

Now just waiting on the glue to dry so final shaping can commence and final assembly. Stay tuned!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *New Mallet No. 1*
> 
> A few months ago I made a simple mallet out of an oak cut off and a 1" dowel. It has done a good job but has always been a bit on the light side and has started splitting on the top from trying to use it to chop some mortises.
> 
> ...


Tell the truth Eric, you did in the old mallet so you could make a bigger, badder basher, didn't you? Fess up.
Looks to be quite formidable. Do the BB's stay loose in the cavity, or will you lock them with epoxy?


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *New Mallet No. 1*
> 
> A few months ago I made a simple mallet out of an oak cut off and a 1" dowel. It has done a good job but has always been a bit on the light side and has started splitting on the top from trying to use it to chop some mortises.
> 
> ...


You'll enjoy having a substantial whacker. Makes so many things much easier. And therapeutic, when necessary.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *New Mallet No. 1*
> 
> A few months ago I made a simple mallet out of an oak cut off and a 1" dowel. It has done a good job but has always been a bit on the light side and has started splitting on the top from trying to use it to chop some mortises.
> 
> ...


wow, you worked an oak mallet to death. Impressive.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *New Mallet No. 1*
> 
> A few months ago I made a simple mallet out of an oak cut off and a 1" dowel. It has done a good job but has always been a bit on the light side and has started splitting on the top from trying to use it to chop some mortises.
> 
> ...


I don't know if impressive is the right word lol. I think I hit the top edge just wrong once and that started the whole snow ball effect on it.

Kevin - the BB's are loose to give it a bit of a dead blow effect.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*New Mallet No. 2*

Spent the night in with the family last night. Which was fine because I wanted to let the glue set a bit longer before doing anything that might stress the joints.

So no progress made last night but got started early this morning.

Took the head out of the clamps and cleaned up and flattened the top and bottom. Then using the string trick I figured out the angle for the faces to be cut at.

Scored some nice deep lines for the cuts and got to cuttin'



















Then turned my attention to the handle. Got out the weapons of choice and decided to try out the saw bench as a shaping bench. I have to say it works beautifully in the role. The hold fast keeps it steady but you can still scoot it side to side if needed and the V in the front allows for full access to all sides of it while working. Pretty snazzy. Again.. should have made one of these benches a long time ago lol.



















Well, I have a bit left to go on the handle but it's starting to get there. More to come soon.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *New Mallet No. 2*
> 
> Spent the night in with the family last night. Which was fine because I wanted to let the glue set a bit longer before doing anything that might stress the joints.
> 
> ...


That's gonna be sweeetttt!!! I like the walnut inlay move.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *New Mallet No. 2*
> 
> Spent the night in with the family last night. Which was fine because I wanted to let the glue set a bit longer before doing anything that might stress the joints.
> 
> ...


i like where this is going!!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *New Mallet No. 2*
> 
> Spent the night in with the family last night. Which was fine because I wanted to let the glue set a bit longer before doing anything that might stress the joints.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.

Don, it seems to be going in a bit of a medieval direction lol. I think I'll have fun with that. Stay tuned!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*New Mallet No. 3.. Advise Needed..*

I had a bunch of errands to run today which have kept me out of the shop. I just now had a chance to get out there to maybe get some shaping done on the handle when I noticed an issue with the mallet head.

It looks like some hairline separation of the glue joints have appeared since yesterday (or maybe earlier but I haven't noticed them till just now). I am trying to figure out how to rectify this if it even needs rectifying.

Here are some pics of what I am talking about…

Top:



















Bottom:



















Now, since this portion will see a lot of impact force I imagine these need fixing if I expect this thing to last longer than a week I am just not sure how to proceed.

A couple options I am considering are bow tie's on the top and bottom or placing some brass dowels into the 8 corners of the joints.. each of these options would be glued in place with 2 part epoxy instead of wood glue for added strength.

What would you do here (besides start over..)


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *New Mallet No. 3.. Advise Needed..*
> 
> I had a bunch of errands to run today which have kept me out of the shop. I just now had a chance to get out there to maybe get some shaping done on the handle when I noticed an issue with the mallet head.
> 
> ...


Id just drill some holes and jam some dowels in it. Or leave it as is. There's probably enough glue in there to hold things together.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *New Mallet No. 3.. Advise Needed..*
> 
> I had a bunch of errands to run today which have kept me out of the shop. I just now had a chance to get out there to maybe get some shaping done on the handle when I noticed an issue with the mallet head.
> 
> ...


I'm w/stef. dowels and epoxy. Butterflys won't hold as well given the impact it will have to bare, bear aw hell whatever!!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Airframer said:


> *New Mallet No. 3.. Advise Needed..*
> 
> I had a bunch of errands to run today which have kept me out of the shop. I just now had a chance to get out there to maybe get some shaping done on the handle when I noticed an issue with the mallet head.
> 
> ...


if the estetics don't bother you (it would some people - not me), then I'd say just use it, theres quite a bit of glue surface between those block, and I doubt anything will come apart. This is mostly on the edges due to the fact that this is where the wood dries fastest, it may even balance itself out at some point once you finish the piece and left it aclimate


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *New Mallet No. 3.. Advise Needed..*
> 
> I had a bunch of errands to run today which have kept me out of the shop. I just now had a chance to get out there to maybe get some shaping done on the handle when I noticed an issue with the mallet head.
> 
> ...


Do you guys think it makes a difference if the dowels are wood or brass? I was thinking 8, 1/4" brass dowels sunk in here would add a bit more heft to it… or is that over kill lol..


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *New Mallet No. 3.. Advise Needed..*
> 
> I had a bunch of errands to run today which have kept me out of the shop. I just now had a chance to get out there to maybe get some shaping done on the handle when I noticed an issue with the mallet head.
> 
> ...


Only issue I foresee would be wood expansion/shrinkage, with wooden dowels everything should move together. I think the metal may loosen over time. 
Disclaimer: the above is conjecture only, not based on experience.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Airframer said:


> *New Mallet No. 3.. Advise Needed..*
> 
> I had a bunch of errands to run today which have kept me out of the shop. I just now had a chance to get out there to maybe get some shaping done on the handle when I noticed an issue with the mallet head.
> 
> ...


Eric,

Like the previous comments, I would just leave it and drive on. But your last message gives me the impression that you want to fix it.

If you are bent on fixing it, why not just cut through the glue line with a bandsaw? Then joint the two faces and re-glue. You may need to take a little off the opposite face to make the mallet even on both sides of the handle, but the jointer can take care of that for you.

Cheers!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *New Mallet No. 3.. Advise Needed..*
> 
> I had a bunch of errands to run today which have kept me out of the shop. I just now had a chance to get out there to maybe get some shaping done on the handle when I noticed an issue with the mallet head.
> 
> ...


I don't necessarily want to "Fix" it so much as keep it from getting worse and falling apart. If you guys feel that it is fine I'm good with leaving it be really.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Airframer said:


> *New Mallet No. 3.. Advise Needed..*
> 
> I had a bunch of errands to run today which have kept me out of the shop. I just now had a chance to get out there to maybe get some shaping done on the handle when I noticed an issue with the mallet head.
> 
> ...


overkill? in woodworking? what is that?

brass or wood dowels will not make a difference for wood movement as the grain is perpendicular either way. extra weight will only be a blessing in a - mallet. but It won't add any additional strength to the glue line of the faces…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *New Mallet No. 3.. Advise Needed..*
> 
> I had a bunch of errands to run today which have kept me out of the shop. I just now had a chance to get out there to maybe get some shaping done on the handle when I noticed an issue with the mallet head.
> 
> ...


my vote would be use it.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *New Mallet No. 3.. Advise Needed..*
> 
> I had a bunch of errands to run today which have kept me out of the shop. I just now had a chance to get out there to maybe get some shaping done on the handle when I noticed an issue with the mallet head.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the group mind would bang away!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Airframer said:


> *New Mallet No. 3.. Advise Needed..*
> 
> I had a bunch of errands to run today which have kept me out of the shop. I just now had a chance to get out there to maybe get some shaping done on the handle when I noticed an issue with the mallet head.
> 
> ...


I'd think wood dowel would keep it together better than brass.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *New Mallet No. 3.. Advise Needed..*
> 
> I had a bunch of errands to run today which have kept me out of the shop. I just now had a chance to get out there to maybe get some shaping done on the handle when I noticed an issue with the mallet head.
> 
> ...


What I ended up doing was wicking some CA glue into the cracks and clamping the tar out of it over night. They are nice and sealed up now so I am leaving it as is.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *New Mallet No. 3.. Advise Needed..*
> 
> I had a bunch of errands to run today which have kept me out of the shop. I just now had a chance to get out there to maybe get some shaping done on the handle when I noticed an issue with the mallet head.
> 
> ...


Smash something with it all ready will ya


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *New Mallet No. 3.. Advise Needed..*
> 
> I had a bunch of errands to run today which have kept me out of the shop. I just now had a chance to get out there to maybe get some shaping done on the handle when I noticed an issue with the mallet head.
> 
> ...


Handle is in work still. I haven't had much shop time in the last couple of days due to my work schedule but should be smashing stuff with it by this weekend.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Carvers Vise #1*

This is something I have been planning on building for a few months now. I have been putting it to the side until today when I realized I could really use it right now for my layout swap item.

While I was building my workbench I was searching the net for vises just to get some ideas and inspiration for the ones on the bench and I came across the Benchcrafted Carvers Vise.










It looked pretty nifty but like many of their products I simply cannot justify the price when it can be made from big box bought items save for the ACME rod. I ordered a 3 foot section of 3/4" ACME rod from MC along with 2 nuts for under $20 iirc.

I dug through my wood pile and I have a few left over oak laminations that were intended for use on my bench but weren't needed in the end. That plus a number of cutoffs and I think I have all I should need to build this.. I think lol.

So here is what I am working with..










Now I am only loosely following the build instructions found on BC's website. I also have a set of plans from Shop Notes which has slightly different dimensions and construction. Between the 2 I am going to cobble this together somehow.

First order of business is to make some small boards into larger boards for the 2 jaws. None of the pieces are large enough to make the jaws from so a pair of laminated oak jaws it is. Once these are glued I plan to sink some dowels through them across the grain to add some strength. I have my fingers crossed this will be strong enough.. should be fine.

The front longer jaw in work..



















And then the shorter rear jaw and glue up..



















And that is just about where we end for tonight. The only thing worse than waiting for paint to dry is waiting for glue to dry lol.

Stay tuned for more..


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Carvers Vise #1*
> 
> This is something I have been planning on building for a few months now. I have been putting it to the side until today when I realized I could really use it right now for my layout swap item.
> 
> ...


This will be great to follow. I am really looking forward to the time when you find that you are in need of a space shuttle and you construct it from items you buy at the $0.99 store.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Carvers Vise #1*
> 
> This is something I have been planning on building for a few months now. I have been putting it to the side until today when I realized I could really use it right now for my layout swap item.
> 
> ...


Me to Tony… Me to..


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Carvers Vise #1*
> 
> This is something I have been planning on building for a few months now. I have been putting it to the side until today when I realized I could really use it right now for my layout swap item.
> 
> ...


Eric, I'm sure you somehow cracked time travel secret so that you have no time limits 

Will be pleasure to follow this one.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Carvers Vise #1*
> 
> This is something I have been planning on building for a few months now. I have been putting it to the side until today when I realized I could really use it right now for my layout swap item.
> 
> ...


Eric, this an awsome build…ummm…can you build TWO while you're at it? 

Thanks for sharing the inspiration, and information on how to do this…


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Carvers Vise #1*
> 
> This is something I have been planning on building for a few months now. I have been putting it to the side until today when I realized I could really use it right now for my layout swap item.
> 
> ...


I really look forward to following your build on this one. Would you mind sharing a link for the ACME rod?


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Carvers Vise #1*
> 
> This is something I have been planning on building for a few months now. I have been putting it to the side until today when I realized I could really use it right now for my layout swap item.
> 
> ...


Here you go Hoss.. http://www.mcmaster.com/#general-purpose-acme-rods/=piunqw I bought the 3/4" - 6 Plain Steel 3ft for $14.00


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Carvers Vise #1*
> 
> This is something I have been planning on building for a few months now. I have been putting it to the side until today when I realized I could really use it right now for my layout swap item.
> 
> ...


Eric - what was the shipping on that? McMaster always amuses me with not informing you of that cost until you receive the item.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Carvers Vise #1*
> 
> This is something I have been planning on building for a few months now. I have been putting it to the side until today when I realized I could really use it right now for my layout swap item.
> 
> ...


Eric, and others watching this thread, here is a vise from another company. I like the proportions better than the BenchCrafted version. Anyway this guy has a lot of photos and you can really see what's going on.
How are you coming with yours Eric? I started one a long time ago but got bogged down on the metal work of the side plates. I've got some brass that I was going to use (I had it as scrap from a metal worker friend) but im not sure it's beefy enough. I need to look into some heavier stock. Do you have a source? Are you usng steel? 
http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=88938&p=608649&hilit=Vise#p608649

Jim


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Carvers Vise #1*
> 
> This is something I have been planning on building for a few months now. I have been putting it to the side until today when I realized I could really use it right now for my layout swap item.
> 
> ...


It is still in work but kinda stalled at the moment due to the holiday insanity and a bit of the plague floating around the AF house lol.

I'm actually getting back at this build this morning and will have an update posted sometime today hopefully. I too am a bit stuck at the metal parts but I have a plan and will be sharing that shortly as well. Stay tuned for more on that.

You have mentioned "proportions" a number of times in reference to this vise.. which proportions are you speaking of exactly? The jaw shape? I have to be honest that it was the smallish jaw shape of the BC version that first intrigued me about the vise. I seems you would have more flexibility to move your tool around the work piece with the smaller jaw tips than the wider ones. I am probably wrong but that is my thinking at least.

If I do mostly smaller shaping/carving would the wider jaws still be better?


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Carvers Vise #1*
> 
> This is something I have been planning on building for a few months now. I have been putting it to the side until today when I realized I could really use it right now for my layout swap item.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean to get you all paranoid Eric. To my eye the jaws are too small for the size of everything else, nothing more. These were/are very popular with carousel horse carvers, mostly big pieces. If smaller pieces are your main thing the smaller jaws will give better access. When we make our own tools, we can fit them up to suit the work we want to do, as opposed a mass marketed item. Keep at it. Have fun.
Jim


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Carvers Vise #1*
> 
> This is something I have been planning on building for a few months now. I have been putting it to the side until today when I realized I could really use it right now for my layout swap item.
> 
> ...


The holidays have been over for almost 24 hours now, why isn't this vise done?


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Carvers Vise #2*

Late last night I ended with some small boards getting glued into larger boards.

Well this morning while the little guy was sleeping I was able to get those out of the clamps and start getting them to final dimensions.

I purposefully made the glue ups larger than needed to I can trim them to size and make up for any irregularities encountered during the glueup.

First order was to simply clean them up 4 square..



















Then I ripped the sides to get to final width (did a little off both sides so a solid lamination would be centered instead of a glue line) and then measure and cut to length..










And now I have 2 jaws ready for the front to get dovetails cut and the rear to be assembled.




























Then I turned my attention to the base board. Again I needed to laminate this one up from the same stock as before. I had to wait on this due to the lack of clampage (on my Christmas list lol)

Cut then glue and then we wait..



















Once that comes out of the clamps I'll dimension it the same way and start marking out the dovetail that holds the front jaw onto the base.

Now I have a question… I am thinking a hand wheel would be more convenient on this vise so it can be operated easily if the crank was turned over the bench top but every version of this vise I have seen has a handle.

Any reason a wheel would not be optimal?


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Carvers Vise #2*
> 
> Late last night I ended with some small boards getting glued into larger boards.
> 
> ...


Eric a couple of considerations as to the handle. 1 can you get enough torque? And 2 will the wheel be in the way of a tool needEd to do work on what is held in the vise. The tee handle at least can slide from side to side to avoid work in progress if need be. You could make a cardboard representation of the wheel and see how obtrusive it really is.
Jim


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Carvers Vise #2*
> 
> Late last night I ended with some small boards getting glued into larger boards.
> 
> ...


Eric, keep it up, man. Tough times will pass, most of us been there too.

And my vote is for crank.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Carvers Vise #2*
> 
> Late last night I ended with some small boards getting glued into larger boards.
> 
> ...


Look good AF. Your first picture is particularly awesome.

Thanks for taking us along.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Carvers Vise #2*
> 
> Late last night I ended with some small boards getting glued into larger boards.
> 
> ...


Eric don't forget on small pieces at the end of the day the leg vise makes a wonderful clamp. Of course that doesn't help you justify more clamps for Christmas.
Jim


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Carvers Vise #2*
> 
> Late last night I ended with some small boards getting glued into larger boards.
> 
> ...


Eric, I would also vote for a rod style handle. This is just my opinion but you asked


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Carvers Vise #2*
> 
> Late last night I ended with some small boards getting glued into larger boards.
> 
> ...


Nice looking progress, Eric.

The physics side of my brain says, "torque increases by the square of the lever length", so that side votes for a standard vice handle. But, the artistic side says, "I love your wooden wheels!"

I say build one of EACH, and send one to me for testing.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Carvers Vise #3*

OK. Been a bit since I did some work on this but today I FINALLY found some shop time to get more work done.

I managed to get the bulk of the joinery completed today which meant my first try at half blind dovetails and a second attempt at giant condor tails.

Neither went masterfully but they all fit and hold nice and tight (despite how they look) and now I can start laying out and drilling for the screw and the glide rails.

Gonna leave you with some pics.. they tell the story better than I can really….






















































































































Up next.. MetalJocks! (which begs the question of why there isn't one… just sayin'..)










Stay tuned and thanks for following along!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Carvers Vise #3*
> 
> OK. Been a bit since I did some work on this but today I FINALLY found some shop time to get more work done.
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? They look just fine. Nice work Eric!

A really cool project, I am enjoying it. Thanks.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Carvers Vise #3*
> 
> OK. Been a bit since I did some work on this but today I FINALLY found some shop time to get more work done.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony.. I'll just say it is very carefully positioned photography ;-) Nothing that can't be plugged though. That and it's a shop vise not fine furniture lol.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Airframer said:


> *Carvers Vise #3*
> 
> OK. Been a bit since I did some work on this but today I FINALLY found some shop time to get more work done.
> 
> ...


Not so bad Eric. You can put some glue in the cracks and use the ball end of a ball pean hammer to spread out the wood enough to fill in the gaps. Don't bang too hard though. Just take your time tapping from the center out. This will leave tails a little little lower than the surrounding surface if they are not proud of the pins part, but it still works if you can plane the whole surface down to flat.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Carvers Vise #3*
> 
> OK. Been a bit since I did some work on this but today I FINALLY found some shop time to get more work done.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome, Eric! Very stout. Cannot wait for the metal parts to be attached…


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Repairing my Stanley #19 Block Plane No.1..*

This week I started restoring my what I thought was a Stanley #18 block plane that turned out to be a #19. That's a good thing considering how hard to find they are and the fact I got this for under $20. Here is how it ended up..










The bad news is that while cleaning it up I needed to touch up the threads on the adjustable mouth. Luckily they are 1/4-20 so I got my tap out and started threading it in. I meat a bit of resistance and beyond my better judgement I decided to give it one more twist to see if it bottomed out or needed to cut new threads. Well it kept going right through the bottom of the plate!










So now I have an expensive plane with a hole in it.. piss.. what to do about this. I tried to find a replacement but this being a #19 the ones I found didn't work. I pondered using JB Weld which would work fine but I have been warned that it can leave marks on your wood. That left clear epoxy. The only trouble with that is.. you could see the hole after the repair was finished.

So I continued scratching my brain for a solution when it hit me.. since it is 1/4-20 I could epoxy a 1/4-20 rod into the sole and after it all gets lapped flat should be just as strong and almost invisible to the surrounding area.

So here goes nothing..

I finished tapping the hole all the way through and inserted the filler screw and then assembled the plane to see how deep to thread it in.










Then I got out the epoxy










and marked a line on the screw.. added epoxy to it and re-threaded it back in. Again I re-assembled the plane to make sure it was where it should be then placed the plate in my "kiln" to cure overnight.










That is how it sits for now. Tomorrow I'll cut it flush and start lapping the sole and fingers crossed this should work out.

Stay tuned for more!


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Repairing my Stanley #19 Block Plane No.1..*
> 
> This week I started restoring my what I thought was a Stanley #18 block plane that turned out to be a #19. That's a good thing considering how hard to find they are and the fact I got this for under $20. Here is how it ended up..
> 
> ...


That repair should work fine. One other idea would have been to weld the rod in, but that also runs the risk of over heating and warping the part. Your solution is probably the best one.

Doc


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Repairing my Stanley #19 Block Plane No.1..*
> 
> This week I started restoring my what I thought was a Stanley #18 block plane that turned out to be a #19. That's a good thing considering how hard to find they are and the fact I got this for under $20. Here is how it ended up..
> 
> ...


Great brain in yo head!. I'm quite sure it's gonna work juss fine. What will you use for lapping media and a surface. Keep the blog going. I'm gonna learn sumpin from this on the first day of our new year. *HAPPY NEW YEAR all!YEAR ALL*


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Repairing my Stanley #19 Block Plane No.1..*
> 
> This week I started restoring my what I thought was a Stanley #18 block plane that turned out to be a #19. That's a good thing considering how hard to find they are and the fact I got this for under $20. Here is how it ended up..
> 
> ...


Good recovery.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Repairing my Stanley #19 Block Plane No.1..*
> 
> This week I started restoring my what I thought was a Stanley #18 block plane that turned out to be a #19. That's a good thing considering how hard to find they are and the fact I got this for under $20. Here is how it ended up..
> 
> ...


We shall see folks .. we shall see lol.

Handtooler - If I had a great brain in my head… this repair wouldn't be necessary lol..


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Repairing my Stanley #19 Block Plane No.1..*
> 
> This week I started restoring my what I thought was a Stanley #18 block plane that turned out to be a #19. That's a good thing considering how hard to find they are and the fact I got this for under $20. Here is how it ended up..
> 
> ...


Eric, remembre to cut and file the correct side, buddy! ( it's the one with the screw :0))


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Repairing my Stanley #19 Block Plane No.1..*
> 
> This week I started restoring my what I thought was a Stanley #18 block plane that turned out to be a #19. That's a good thing considering how hard to find they are and the fact I got this for under $20. Here is how it ended up..
> 
> ...


You could have soldered to. No need to wait for it to cure. Ive done that on a infill somebody drill wrong was I wasn't looking.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Repairing my Stanley #19 Block Plane No.1..*
> 
> This week I started restoring my what I thought was a Stanley #18 block plane that turned out to be a #19. That's a good thing considering how hard to find they are and the fact I got this for under $20. Here is how it ended up..
> 
> ...


Did you use regular plumbing solder and torch? I hadn't even considered doing that!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Repairing my Stanley #19 Block Plane No.1..*
> 
> This week I started restoring my what I thought was a Stanley #18 block plane that turned out to be a #19. That's a good thing considering how hard to find they are and the fact I got this for under $20. Here is how it ended up..
> 
> ...


I have used regular plumbing solder and silver solder. For what you were doing regular solder would have worked.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Repairing my Stanley #19 Block Plane No.1..*
> 
> This week I started restoring my what I thought was a Stanley #18 block plane that turned out to be a #19. That's a good thing considering how hard to find they are and the fact I got this for under $20. Here is how it ended up..
> 
> ...


Nice restore, Eric.

You lucky dog with a SW 19!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Repairing my Stanley #19 Block Plane No.1..*
> 
> This week I started restoring my what I thought was a Stanley #18 block plane that turned out to be a #19. That's a good thing considering how hard to find they are and the fact I got this for under $20. Here is how it ended up..
> 
> ...


I bet breaking through the bottom of the plate elicited a string of profanity. Sorry it happened and glad to see you came up with a solid fix.

Thanks for sharing AF.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Hand Tool Journey #25: Repairing my Stanley #19 Block Plane No.2..*

This morning I checked and the epoxy was cured so I went about cutting off the rod..










Then it was down to lapping the sole. I started with my XCourse DMT to get the rod flat to the sole..









Then I got one of my aluminum sanding bars and using spray adheisive attched some 100 grit sand paper then went to town on the sole till it was flat..





































She ain't pretty but she is smooth and flat. Then some rust preventative (love this stuff!)










And now my #19 is no longer holy 










I do plan to keep an eye out for a replacement mouth still. This works but I would like to get one that doesn't have a repair and get the plane back to original condition if I can.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Hand Tool Journey #25: Repairing my Stanley #19 Block Plane No.2..*
> 
> This morning I checked and the epoxy was cured so I went about cutting off the rod..
> 
> ...


That is my favorite block…aside from a no name block that I own that happens to work better than i feel it should.

Love your machine vise set up.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Hand Tool Journey #25: Repairing my Stanley #19 Block Plane No.2..*
> 
> This morning I checked and the epoxy was cured so I went about cutting off the rod..
> 
> ...


Good save Eric. Is the mouth piece specific to the 19 or do others fit? NHPlane parts on Ebay is usually a good source for parts.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Hand Tool Journey #25: Repairing my Stanley #19 Block Plane No.2..*
> 
> This morning I checked and the epoxy was cured so I went about cutting off the rod..
> 
> ...


Thanks Ryan! I need to sharpen this up and give it a go!

Kevin - Yep.. pretty much specific to this plane. It is about 1/4" longer then the mouth on the other adjustable mouth planes Stanley made. I did eventually find a lever cap for a #40 so I have faith I will stumble onto a new mouth at some point.. maybe lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Hand Tool Journey #25: Repairing my Stanley #19 Block Plane No.2..*
> 
> This morning I checked and the epoxy was cured so I went about cutting off the rod..
> 
> ...


Beautiful work.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #1.. What have we got here?*

Just received a Sweetheart era #246 Miter Box. It is in decent working order but really needs a good cleaning to get everything moving like it should again. My original plan was to clean and be done with it but… like usual I can't just leave well enough alone.

Here is the state it arrived in..










Complete with the trip mechanism!




























Saw is in great shape with no obvious signs of pitting.. only the tote needs help.










It also arrived with one of the 2 stop rods and both hold down clamps for the holding bars..



















The plan is to bring it back to "near new" condition as best as possible and put it to work. This will include some fabricating of the missing hard to find parts but that will all get covered later.

Up next is tear down and get the parts into some evaporust and get this party started.

Thanks for reading and Stay Tuned!


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #1.. What have we got here?*
> 
> Just received a Sweetheart era #246 Miter Box. It is in decent working order but really needs a good cleaning to get everything moving like it should again. My original plan was to clean and be done with it but… like usual I can't just leave well enough alone.
> 
> ...


Eric, That 246 is an outstanding shape. And I'm sure you'll get it to like new. Great score!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #1.. What have we got here?*
> 
> Just received a Sweetheart era #246 Miter Box. It is in decent working order but really needs a good cleaning to get everything moving like it should again. My original plan was to clean and be done with it but… like usual I can't just leave well enough alone.
> 
> ...


You'll do it justice with your capabilities Eric, have fun my friend.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #1.. What have we got here?*
> 
> Just received a Sweetheart era #246 Miter Box. It is in decent working order but really needs a good cleaning to get everything moving like it should again. My original plan was to clean and be done with it but… like usual I can't just leave well enough alone.
> 
> ...


Wonderful. Congrats man.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #1.. What have we got here?*
> 
> Just received a Sweetheart era #246 Miter Box. It is in decent working order but really needs a good cleaning to get everything moving like it should again. My original plan was to clean and be done with it but… like usual I can't just leave well enough alone.
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #1.. What have we got here?*
> 
> Just received a Sweetheart era #246 Miter Box. It is in decent working order but really needs a good cleaning to get everything moving like it should again. My original plan was to clean and be done with it but… like usual I can't just leave well enough alone.
> 
> ...


Eric that's a looker with some outstanding rare hardware!! You've got me hankering band for a good box!


----------



## Shedshopmike (Feb 21, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #1.. What have we got here?*
> 
> Just received a Sweetheart era #246 Miter Box. It is in decent working order but really needs a good cleaning to get everything moving like it should again. My original plan was to clean and be done with it but… like usual I can't just leave well enough alone.
> 
> ...


I'm really impressed at your thoroughness. Where do you find missing parts for a stanley boxes?


----------



## Shedshopmike (Feb 21, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #1.. What have we got here?*
> 
> Just received a Sweetheart era #246 Miter Box. It is in decent working order but really needs a good cleaning to get everything moving like it should again. My original plan was to clean and be done with it but… like usual I can't just leave well enough alone.
> 
> ...


I'm missing the front trip lever and trip clamp for a stanley 460. Any idea where I could find these? Do you if the 346 or 358 use the same sized parts?


----------



## Spica66 (May 26, 2019)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #1.. What have we got here?*
> 
> Just received a Sweetheart era #246 Miter Box. It is in decent working order but really needs a good cleaning to get everything moving like it should again. My original plan was to clean and be done with it but… like usual I can't just leave well enough alone.
> 
> ...


I am wondering if you can help me find the trip that is attached to the top of the saw, please.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #2.. Tear Down..*

Late last night while waiting for Game of Thrones to come on (don't judge me!) I spend a couple hours taking this apart and separating all the parts in labeled bags.



















The 2 up rights were frozen in their bases and this is where everything went horribly wrong when I was taking apart my 358 so I wanted to be careful not to snap off the threaded end. Off to WallyWorld I went and returned with some Marvel Mystery Oil. Cut it 50/50 with some mineral spirits in a spray bottle, sprayed the part and waited about 5 mins.. that did the trick!



















In the process I took pics of everything before/during and after it came off paying particular attention to orientation of the part on the box so when i go to put everything back together I have a reference if I get stuck. If any of you have ever replaced drum brakes before you know what I am talking about.

Then this morning I placed everything in their own tubs and soaked it all in Evaporust.










Everything fit except for the main base it's self. I would need about 10 gallons of ER to completely submerge it so I am sticking to Citri Strip for that which it is currently covered in that orange goo as we speak. Any major rust pockets will get hit with navel jelly after the stripper bath is done.

Now it is just the waiting game for the parts I have… now it is time to start planning out the fabricated parts..

Supplies so far..










And I have a block of aluminum on it's way to mill out the tree part as seen in this pic..










That will probably be a couple of blog entries just that part alone so stay tuned!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #2.. Tear Down..*
> 
> Late last night while waiting for Game of Thrones to come on (don't judge me!) I spend a couple hours taking this apart and separating all the parts in labeled bags.
> 
> ...


Nicely done. Orderly and systematic. Looking forward to the fabrication.

Is Game of Thrones viewing a bad thing to be associated with?


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #2.. Tear Down..*
> 
> Late last night while waiting for Game of Thrones to come on (don't judge me!) I spend a couple hours taking this apart and separating all the parts in labeled bags.
> 
> ...


Hell no.. there are lots of ti… erm sword fights in that show! It's Great!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #2.. Tear Down..*
> 
> Late last night while waiting for Game of Thrones to come on (don't judge me!) I spend a couple hours taking this apart and separating all the parts in labeled bags.
> 
> ...


I will be following along, watching the restoration. I'm glad you're documenting the process. That's gonna be a sweet restored box.

PS. We do Game of Thrones at my house too, Eric, only it's a competition for an available bathroom.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #2.. Tear Down..*
> 
> Late last night while waiting for Game of Thrones to come on (don't judge me!) I spend a couple hours taking this apart and separating all the parts in labeled bags.
> 
> ...


OOhh, Don, nicely done !


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #2.. Tear Down..*
> 
> Late last night while waiting for Game of Thrones to come on (don't judge me!) I spend a couple hours taking this apart and separating all the parts in labeled bags.
> 
> ...


This is going to be sweet. But I have to ask, wtf is Marvel's Mystery Oil? I'm glad it worked with MS to make a penetrant because I didn't feel like buying acetone that I didn't need.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #2.. Tear Down..*
> 
> Late last night while waiting for Game of Thrones to come on (don't judge me!) I spend a couple hours taking this apart and separating all the parts in labeled bags.
> 
> ...


That stuff has been around since the 40's. It is basically an oil/fuel additive but has a number of other hack uses. I easily found it at Wal-Mart here and it cost less than Tranny Fluid per ounce. Give it a google and see what you find.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #2.. Tear Down..*
> 
> Late last night while waiting for Game of Thrones to come on (don't judge me!) I spend a couple hours taking this apart and separating all the parts in labeled bags.
> 
> ...


Looking good.
I can't seem to get into the show but I wish he woiuld hurry up and finish the book he is supposed to be working on.

Check this out for ways to build some of the parts you are missing.

http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/index.htm

go under the stanley tools tab.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #3.. Deck is good to go..*

Progress today was slow but eventful. I mainly only have time in the morning during the boys morning nap to work on anything but luckily he decided on a long one today.

Everything started out last night when I soaked the deck in some spray on CitriStrip in a tub.

If you have never used this stuff before it rocks! Spray it on and let it do it's thing overnight.. scrub with a wire brush and rinse.. Boom! Rust and paint free!










HOWEVER.. after the rinse you need to work fast to dry it off or you do get flash rusting pretty quick. Not a big deal as it comes off pretty easily but we are trying to get the rust off not add more so be careful. I also didn't want to use any oil to prevent the flash rust as I need to paint this next and oily surface + paint don't usually make for a good end result.

Once it was rinsed and clean I got my tools of torture out and carefully but thoroughly scrubbed the entire piece with a brass wheel in my grinder then a fine steel brush to get in some hard to get to spots. You can't get to everything with these but they knock out the bulk of the surface.










After that was all done I went at it with a green scrubby/wire brush/abrasive bottle brushes and Q-Tips to get the rest of the spots that nothing else would reach.. whatever works lol.

Now I needed to make sure the surface was free of oils and detergents before it is painted.. and this step will also take care of any left over flash rusting that you may have missed. I always wipe down metal surfaces with Naphtha before paint.










And here is where we ended today.










Next step is to mask off the areas that don't see any paint and get the rest of the parts out of their baths and cleaned up. I am waiting till everything that gets paint is ready and they will all get done at the same time.

Hopefully I'll have more to show for myself tomorrow… maybe if the boy says it's ok lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #3.. Deck is good to go..*
> 
> Progress today was slow but eventful. I mainly only have time in the morning during the boys morning nap to work on anything but luckily he decided on a long one today.
> 
> ...


Huffer.

That looks t!ts.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #3.. Deck is good to go..*
> 
> Progress today was slow but eventful. I mainly only have time in the morning during the boys morning nap to work on anything but luckily he decided on a long one today.
> 
> ...


Bare metal!!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #3.. Deck is good to go..*
> 
> Progress today was slow but eventful. I mainly only have time in the morning during the boys morning nap to work on anything but luckily he decided on a long one today.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. No movement on anything else yet.. the boy hasn't allowed much shop time since finishing this part lol. I hope to get the rest of the parts cleaned up and prepped for paint this weekend.. maybe heh.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #4.. Watching Paint Dry and Other Things..*

I have been lucky the last couple days with a few hours of shop time and good weather (a combo that nearly never happens lol).

So I took full advantage of it and got to work again on the mitre box.

Fist thing on the list was to get everything out of their respective Evaporust baths, rinsed and brushed clean. This took what felt like a week to get done due to the shear amount of parts but really it only took about 4 hours yesterday morning.

Fresh out of the bath and rinsed with fresh water (a very important step in the Evaporust process!)


















Everything took a trip to my wire wheel chucked into my drill press and got a good scrubbing. Shines everything up real nice like..



















Then this morning during my kids unusually long morning nap I was able to get everything masked off and ready for paint.










At that point I figured I was done for the day. It was cold and rainy while I was masking and we had a Carnival to get to in town but… the weather broke after we got back home and rushing around to not miss the opportunity I got a "paint booth" setup and started spraying.

First thing I painted was the back fence with Rustoleum Metalic Silver paint..









Seems to be a nearly perfect match to the original paint there.

A couple coats later and when it was dry to the touch I fliped the box over letting the wall hang off the 2×6 it was sitting on I sprayed the bottom with Duplicolor Semi-Gloss Engine Enamel. 









I didn't spend too much time here making it pretty.. I just wanted it covered with some rust protection.

That done and again dry to touch I flipped it back over and laid a scrap of 1/2" ply against the fence and sprayed the rest of the box.

Not bad for a rush job while the kid screamed at me through the sliding door lol..



















I let them sit outside for a bit then into the shop they went and now they just need the tape peeled and reassembled.



















Up next is a new wood deck and turn one of these into a new stop rod tree..










Thanks for reading and Stay Tuned!


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #4.. Watching Paint Dry and Other Things..*
> 
> I have been lucky the last couple days with a few hours of shop time and good weather (a combo that nearly never happens lol).
> 
> ...


I can't believe no one has commented, everyone else must be out partying. 
Nice saw,
Great organization and logical work plan (no lost parts)
If those are solid aluminum pieces it will be interesting seeing what you make. 
Can one still buy this type saw new?


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #4.. Watching Paint Dry and Other Things..*
> 
> I have been lucky the last couple days with a few hours of shop time and good weather (a combo that nearly never happens lol).
> 
> ...


Looking good, Eric. That's a ton in one day.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #4.. Watching Paint Dry and Other Things..*
> 
> I have been lucky the last couple days with a few hours of shop time and good weather (a combo that nearly never happens lol).
> 
> ...


that's turning out great Eric.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #4.. Watching Paint Dry and Other Things..*
> 
> I have been lucky the last couple days with a few hours of shop time and good weather (a combo that nearly never happens lol).
> 
> ...


Bob - Working on aircraft you kinda get parts organization beat into you lol. Those are solid aluminum bars and I hope to turn one into the missing stop rod tree… still up in the air as to if that will actually come out right though ;-) We shall see what happens.

Todd - it was actually 2 days work there. I haven't accomplished this much in one day since the boy was born lol.

Thanks Don!

Incidently during my google searches researching these boxes I came across this blog http://insidetheworkshop.blogspot.com/2013/05/finishing-up-stanley-358-miter-box-and.html

Towards the bottom you will see mention of a Stock Guide Plate which is listed as part #109 in the parts list from Stanley..




























Has anyone seen one of these in the wild before and would it be handy to reproduce and include in the box? I am VERY tempted to do so..


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #4.. Watching Paint Dry and Other Things..*
> 
> I have been lucky the last couple days with a few hours of shop time and good weather (a combo that nearly never happens lol).
> 
> ...


2 days, huh? Well then I retract my complement.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #4.. Watching Paint Dry and Other Things..*
> 
> I have been lucky the last couple days with a few hours of shop time and good weather (a combo that nearly never happens lol).
> 
> ...


I have not seen one in the wild which is one reason why you should reproduce it and report on its handiness. Shouldn't take you more than 10 minutes.

It is looking great AF. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #5.. All Cleaned Up Just Waiting On Missing Parts..*

I spent the day yesterday putting Humpty Dumpty back together again. I brought everything inside so I could referance my pics if needed and yes… it was very needed. Quite the jigsaw puzzle this thing is.










Then I remembered I had forgotten to shine the brass bits. I had to kinda hurry through this because.. again.. Game of Thrones was coming on in half an hour lol.

Left hasn't been polished and the right is after a quick trip to the buffer..










I made sure to coat every inch of bare metal (including fasteners) with T-9 and then a coat of Renaissance Wax just for good measure. I want this thing to last another 80+ years if I can help it. I also made sure that any areas that moved got oiled before reassembly. I might still add some grease to some of the areas such as the arm swivel joint and the registration tab area. Otherwise it moves like new now.










Then on tap for this morning was to get a new wood deck made for this. I found a piece of 1/2" Red Oak that has some nice straight grain on it to use. Plopped the old deck on top and traced the template onto it. Then I started to use a 1 1/4" Forstner bit to cut the half rounds with but discovered that one of the motor mount welds has broken loose making my drill press useless so…. Galooting it up we went!










Then made the short cuts with my Dovetail Saw..










Ripped it roughly to width with my bandsaw (I really need to sharpen up a rip panel saw!) and brought it to the line with my No 4 then cleaned up the curves with a rasp then file.










Flipped it and planed a bevel on the back edge and checked the fit..










Next up was to chop out the hold back dados. I Married the two boards up and marked the line and chopped them out with a chisel followed by my routah plane.



















Then I lined it up on the box, flipped it over and marked for the screws then pre drilled slightly with my GP eggbeater..










Gave the whole board a nice coat of Danish Oil and whallah! She's brand new ready to go back to work!
































































I took it outside to take those pics because the sun was out and I thought I would get better lighting that way but… a cloud rolled in as soon as I was out the door so my "Glamour Pics" aren't as nice as I had hoped lol. Oh well.

Now what is left is to fabricate all the missing parts such as.. The Hold Backs, The second rod and coupler and the stop rod tree.

Then the part I am actually dreading quite a bit.. the saw. I am extremely nervous about that part but I don't drive a Prius (Tony) so no pussing out now lol.

Stay Tuned!


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #5.. All Cleaned Up Just Waiting On Missing Parts..*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday putting Humpty Dumpty back together again. I brought everything inside so I could referance my pics if needed and yes… it was very needed. Quite the jigsaw puzzle this thing is.
> 
> ...


Wow! Restoring a miter saw has been low on my list of priorities. You're changing my mind. Old tools have a beauty that is missing in so many modern tools. Your work reflects that. Very well done.

I'm betting we'll see a few more full restores after this.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #5.. All Cleaned Up Just Waiting On Missing Parts..*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday putting Humpty Dumpty back together again. I brought everything inside so I could referance my pics if needed and yes… it was very needed. Quite the jigsaw puzzle this thing is.
> 
> ...


Stunning Eric.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #5.. All Cleaned Up Just Waiting On Missing Parts..*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday putting Humpty Dumpty back together again. I brought everything inside so I could referance my pics if needed and yes… it was very needed. Quite the jigsaw puzzle this thing is.
> 
> ...


Nicely done Eric, mine's on it's way to you for a custom rehab.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #5.. All Cleaned Up Just Waiting On Missing Parts..*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday putting Humpty Dumpty back together again. I brought everything inside so I could referance my pics if needed and yes… it was very needed. Quite the jigsaw puzzle this thing is.
> 
> ...


Woah. Awesome. Great job. Any details about cleaning up the tag?


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #5.. All Cleaned Up Just Waiting On Missing Parts..*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday putting Humpty Dumpty back together again. I brought everything inside so I could referance my pics if needed and yes… it was very needed. Quite the jigsaw puzzle this thing is.
> 
> ...


I was very careful with the tag. I mainly just cleaned it with some simple green and a paper towel then left it alone. The black background color wants to disappear pretty easily so easy does it.

Bring it on Kevin! No promises on expedient service though lol.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #5.. All Cleaned Up Just Waiting On Missing Parts..*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday putting Humpty Dumpty back together again. I brought everything inside so I could referance my pics if needed and yes… it was very needed. Quite the jigsaw puzzle this thing is.
> 
> ...


I have three in the que so I can't complain about speed!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #5.. All Cleaned Up Just Waiting On Missing Parts..*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday putting Humpty Dumpty back together again. I brought everything inside so I could referance my pics if needed and yes… it was very needed. Quite the jigsaw puzzle this thing is.
> 
> ...


Wow, I've never seen one in that good of shape.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #5.. All Cleaned Up Just Waiting On Missing Parts..*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday putting Humpty Dumpty back together again. I brought everything inside so I could referance my pics if needed and yes… it was very needed. Quite the jigsaw puzzle this thing is.
> 
> ...


Great job, Eric! Now you're making me feel bad that my miter box is still sitting there in as found condition. I need to finish up a couple more plane restorations before tackling it.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #5.. All Cleaned Up Just Waiting On Missing Parts..*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday putting Humpty Dumpty back together again. I brought everything inside so I could referance my pics if needed and yes… it was very needed. Quite the jigsaw puzzle this thing is.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I still have a ways to go till it is a proper box but it's getting there. The whole time I have been working on this I have been trying to keep to the idea of "what would this look like the day the original owner brought it home from the hardware store". Like what Bucket said.. these old tools have a beauty all their own that no longer exist in the mainstream tool world that inspires you to add a bit more beauty into the work you use them on.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #5.. All Cleaned Up Just Waiting On Missing Parts..*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday putting Humpty Dumpty back together again. I brought everything inside so I could referance my pics if needed and yes… it was very needed. Quite the jigsaw puzzle this thing is.
> 
> ...


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #5.. All Cleaned Up Just Waiting On Missing Parts..*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday putting Humpty Dumpty back together again. I brought everything inside so I could referance my pics if needed and yes… it was very needed. Quite the jigsaw puzzle this thing is.
> 
> ...


Looks wonderful…


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #5.. All Cleaned Up Just Waiting On Missing Parts..*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday putting Humpty Dumpty back together again. I brought everything inside so I could referance my pics if needed and yes… it was very needed. Quite the jigsaw puzzle this thing is.
> 
> ...


Excellent restoration. Maybe someday I'll do mine-added to the long list of things.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #5.. All Cleaned Up Just Waiting On Missing Parts..*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday putting Humpty Dumpty back together again. I brought everything inside so I could referance my pics if needed and yes… it was very needed. Quite the jigsaw puzzle this thing is.
> 
> ...


nice job.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #5.. All Cleaned Up Just Waiting On Missing Parts..*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday putting Humpty Dumpty back together again. I brought everything inside so I could referance my pics if needed and yes… it was very needed. Quite the jigsaw puzzle this thing is.
> 
> ...


Perfect!


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #5.. All Cleaned Up Just Waiting On Missing Parts..*
> 
> I spent the day yesterday putting Humpty Dumpty back together again. I brought everything inside so I could referance my pics if needed and yes… it was very needed. Quite the jigsaw puzzle this thing is.
> 
> ...


That is gorgeous. I am sure I can find a place for it, so please feel free to send it to me.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #6..Metal Fabbin it Up in Here..*

So yesterday we left off with a clean and reassembled mitre box with a few missing accompaniments. I was also left with a broken drill press (piss.. damn you HF!!!!!!)..

Anyhoo.. the drill press saga will come into play in a bit but first I needed to draw up some plans for the missing tree from a photo provided by a fellow LJ.










I blew it up on my computer screen till it was scale to my ruler and started mapping it out on some graph paper ending up with this..










Now…. I hear a lot of folks on here talk about working with metal as if it is a foreign subject but really it is not much different than working with wood and in some respects it's a bit easier. No grain direction to contend with, no seasonal movement to consider and nearly anything can be fixed with some filing lol. If you own old tools you should own a few metal working tools imho.. but anyhoo.. where were we.. oh yes..

Just like if I was to cut this out of a chunk of wood I attach the plan to the aluminum block with spray adhesive.










Now I cut off the excess on the side (gonna hang onto it and use it for the flat base portion)

I put a course toothed blade on my hack saw and cut just outside the line.. NEVER CUT THE LINE!!. You want to cut just outside it and file to the line. This goes just like cutting a dovetail. Start the cut and watch the line. It will seem like you are getting nowhere at first but in no time your done!



















Then I file to the line. For those who don't know, files cut in one direction only. Don't use it like a saw.. push lift reset push. If it starts squeaking that means it's filled with shavings and needs a quick cleaning.










Now here is where I wish I had my drill press. I need to drill 2 5/16" holes for the rods to pass through. Would be an easy task with a drill press but.. I must have left my easy button at work or something.

I decided on a dowel jig and my corded drill for this task.










When drilling in metal faster gets you nowhere.. slow and even pressure will actually drill faster.. keep that in mind.

I drilled both holes.. Not bad..



















Then flipped it over and.. well piss.. Again DAMN YOU HF!!!!










Oh well.. that one will have to be filled and redrilled when I get to braising this together. Live and learn right?

At least they line up with the base..










Next I laid out my cut lines and started cutting the rest of the rough shape out.





































And this is what I have ended with for today…










Next will be hogging out the rest of the waste with some carbide cutters in my dremel, fixing a hole (darnnit) and working on the base. Hang in there.. playing with fire is coming up soon!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #6..Metal Fabbin it Up in Here..*
> 
> So yesterday we left off with a clean and reassembled mitre box with a few missing accompaniments. I was also left with a broken drill press (piss.. damn you HF!!!!!!)..
> 
> ...


Fun stuff AF. Thanks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #6..Metal Fabbin it Up in Here..*
> 
> So yesterday we left off with a clean and reassembled mitre box with a few missing accompaniments. I was also left with a broken drill press (piss.. damn you HF!!!!!!)..
> 
> ...


Mucho worko. Wow, inspiring!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #6..Metal Fabbin it Up in Here..*
> 
> So yesterday we left off with a clean and reassembled mitre box with a few missing accompaniments. I was also left with a broken drill press (piss.. damn you HF!!!!!!)..
> 
> ...


I must have left my easy button at work or something-that's funny right there. Good stuff, AF. Looking forward to seeing your vintage miter box back in service.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #6..Metal Fabbin it Up in Here..*
> 
> So yesterday we left off with a clean and reassembled mitre box with a few missing accompaniments. I was also left with a broken drill press (piss.. damn you HF!!!!!!)..
> 
> ...


Now that's definitely not woodworking!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #6..Metal Fabbin it Up in Here..*
> 
> So yesterday we left off with a clean and reassembled mitre box with a few missing accompaniments. I was also left with a broken drill press (piss.. damn you HF!!!!!!)..
> 
> ...


I'm glad you guys enjoyed it. Next segment will be fun (I hope) as I get out the aluminum brazing rods and go to town with them. I'm trying to show how simple it is to work with metal because we all know… some parts just don't exist anymore so whatcha gonna do lol.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #6..Metal Fabbin it Up in Here..*
> 
> So yesterday we left off with a clean and reassembled mitre box with a few missing accompaniments. I was also left with a broken drill press (piss.. damn you HF!!!!!!)..
> 
> ...


A little something I learned many years ago when working with metal. drilling sawing ets especially drilling. 
soft metals aluminum, copper. High speed, slow feed
Hard metals steel, cast low speed, high feed.

It works.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #6..Metal Fabbin it Up in Here..*
> 
> So yesterday we left off with a clean and reassembled mitre box with a few missing accompaniments. I was also left with a broken drill press (piss.. damn you HF!!!!!!)..
> 
> ...


AF, I agree that if you're going to play with old tools basic metal working is important. This is an ambitious piece to make… lots of work. Good on you.

The piece in the example has an extended base, but yours does not, is that by design?


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #6..Metal Fabbin it Up in Here..*
> 
> So yesterday we left off with a clean and reassembled mitre box with a few missing accompaniments. I was also left with a broken drill press (piss.. damn you HF!!!!!!)..
> 
> ...


That is being added when I attach the base to it. All in due time.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #6.. Well Frack..*

So…. yesterday we stopped short of filling the stray hole and redrilling. Today I went about doing just that and well… The brazing rod is harder then the parent material and you know how drill bits want to follow the path of least resistance? Yeah…....

So the new hole is wanting to wander and blow out the side and I called it quits. If I had a functional drill press this would not be an issue and I stand by my previous statement about working with metal… it's really not that difficult.

So what do I do now? Well what does any other completionist do when they are REALLY desperate for a hard to find part? Buy another box just to get the one part they need off of it of course! Duh!

Yep, I did it. I was so peeved by the result of today's endeavors that I pulled the trigger on another box on fleebay to get the second rod and tree off of it lol. It wasn't an enormous amount but more than that single part is worth. The upside is the second box has the bearing style saw guides and I am tempted to clean them up and installing them on this box which has the friction slide saw guides. Looking at the spine on the backsaw I think it could use a break from rubbing against the angled "slide points". It seems that Stanley used both types during the SW era of these boxes because my SW 358 has the bearings installed. Hmm.. decisions.

The next question is what to do with the rest of the second box.. part it out? Keep it as a parts store? I'll figure that out.

So now I need to go and deal with some buyers remorse and start planning out the guide stops for this guy.. Stay tuned!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #6.. Well Frack..*
> 
> So…. yesterday we stopped short of filling the stray hole and redrilling. Today I went about doing just that and well… The brazing rod is harder then the parent material and you know how drill bits want to follow the path of least resistance? Yeah…....
> 
> ...


That's a bonafide use of the 'checkbook toolbox' method of tool repair, and often it's the only way to completion. Sorry the build didn't work out.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #6.. Well Frack..*
> 
> So…. yesterday we stopped short of filling the stray hole and redrilling. Today I went about doing just that and well… The brazing rod is harder then the parent material and you know how drill bits want to follow the path of least resistance? Yeah…....
> 
> ...


Ummm….Well…Damn… Sorry it did not pan out dude.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #6.. Well Frack..*
> 
> So…. yesterday we stopped short of filling the stray hole and redrilling. Today I went about doing just that and well… The brazing rod is harder then the parent material and you know how drill bits want to follow the path of least resistance? Yeah…....
> 
> ...


Meh, when it is all done and you are loving it, the steps taken to get there will seem more irrelevant. Plus it never hurts to have a few spare parts laying around. Least that is what I keep telling myself.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #6.. Well Frack..*
> 
> So…. yesterday we stopped short of filling the stray hole and redrilling. Today I went about doing just that and well… The brazing rod is harder then the parent material and you know how drill bits want to follow the path of least resistance? Yeah…....
> 
> ...


Yeah.. the problem is that, once this is all said and done I won't be around to use the darn thing because my wife will more than likely kill me once another giant box shows up at the door lol.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #6.. Well Frack..*
> 
> So…. yesterday we stopped short of filling the stray hole and redrilling. Today I went about doing just that and well… The brazing rod is harder then the parent material and you know how drill bits want to follow the path of least resistance? Yeah…....
> 
> ...


Just make sure that the lawyers have named me as the rightful heir to the tool goodness before you go.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #7.. Done Finally..*

I finally finished my SW #246 Mitre Box. I still need to sharpen the saw up but everything is clean and ready to go so I am calling this done. I spent a lot of time trolling for the hard to find accessories and I was finally able to get this box 100% complete and am pretty excited about that.

I tried to get a pic of the etch but it is too light to get on camera but it does have a SW etch still!


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #7.. Done Finally..*
> 
> I finally finished my SW #246 Mitre Box. I still need to sharpen the saw up but everything is clean and ready to go so I am calling this done. I spent a lot of time trolling for the hard to find accessories and I was finally able to get this box 100% complete and am pretty excited about that.
> 
> I tried to get a pic of the etch but it is too light to get on camera but it does have a SW etch still!


Inspires me to fix up mine like I initially planned. You should be proud.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #7.. Done Finally..*
> 
> I finally finished my SW #246 Mitre Box. I still need to sharpen the saw up but everything is clean and ready to go so I am calling this done. I spent a lot of time trolling for the hard to find accessories and I was finally able to get this box 100% complete and am pretty excited about that.
> 
> I tried to get a pic of the etch but it is too light to get on camera but it does have a SW etch still!


Nicely done Sir, looks really really good.

I think I'm picking up a #358 this weekend, should be a fun restore.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #7.. Done Finally..*
> 
> I finally finished my SW #246 Mitre Box. I still need to sharpen the saw up but everything is clean and ready to go so I am calling this done. I spent a lot of time trolling for the hard to find accessories and I was finally able to get this box 100% complete and am pretty excited about that.
> 
> I tried to get a pic of the etch but it is too light to get on camera but it does have a SW etch still!


Thanks guys! Now if I could just grow a pair and try my hand at sharpening this up I'll be good to go… might send it to Stef.. then again I'd like it finished this year sometime so hmm..

7- I'm looking forward to your Mitre box rehab! This is the same one you fund on Craigslist right? Should be fun!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #7.. Done Finally..*
> 
> I finally finished my SW #246 Mitre Box. I still need to sharpen the saw up but everything is clean and ready to go so I am calling this done. I spent a lot of time trolling for the hard to find accessories and I was finally able to get this box 100% complete and am pretty excited about that.
> 
> I tried to get a pic of the etch but it is too light to get on camera but it does have a SW etch still!


Interwebz ate my last post, wtf?

Looks great Eric. Very attractive set up.


----------



## MrSmith670 (Jan 26, 2014)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #7.. Done Finally..*
> 
> I finally finished my SW #246 Mitre Box. I still need to sharpen the saw up but everything is clean and ready to go so I am calling this done. I spent a lot of time trolling for the hard to find accessories and I was finally able to get this box 100% complete and am pretty excited about that.
> 
> I tried to get a pic of the etch but it is too light to get on camera but it does have a SW etch still!


That's a great job. Looks like new! Inspiring.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #7.. Done Finally..*
> 
> I finally finished my SW #246 Mitre Box. I still need to sharpen the saw up but everything is clean and ready to go so I am calling this done. I spent a lot of time trolling for the hard to find accessories and I was finally able to get this box 100% complete and am pretty excited about that.
> 
> I tried to get a pic of the etch but it is too light to get on camera but it does have a SW etch still!


Wow the restore is awesome and complete too. That's nuts.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #7.. Done Finally..*
> 
> I finally finished my SW #246 Mitre Box. I still need to sharpen the saw up but everything is clean and ready to go so I am calling this done. I spent a lot of time trolling for the hard to find accessories and I was finally able to get this box 100% complete and am pretty excited about that.
> 
> I tried to get a pic of the etch but it is too light to get on camera but it does have a SW etch still!


Excellent work and follow through looks airworthy to me.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #7.. Done Finally..*
> 
> I finally finished my SW #246 Mitre Box. I still need to sharpen the saw up but everything is clean and ready to go so I am calling this done. I spent a lot of time trolling for the hard to find accessories and I was finally able to get this box 100% complete and am pretty excited about that.
> 
> I tried to get a pic of the etch but it is too light to get on camera but it does have a SW etch still!


That's a fine restore Eric congrats!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #7.. Done Finally..*
> 
> I finally finished my SW #246 Mitre Box. I still need to sharpen the saw up but everything is clean and ready to go so I am calling this done. I spent a lot of time trolling for the hard to find accessories and I was finally able to get this box 100% complete and am pretty excited about that.
> 
> I tried to get a pic of the etch but it is too light to get on camera but it does have a SW etch still!


Eric, really nice restore. I don't think that sharpening will challenge you too much after seeing what you did with this box. BTW, nice tambour doors there! hehe


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #7.. Done Finally..*
> 
> I finally finished my SW #246 Mitre Box. I still need to sharpen the saw up but everything is clean and ready to go so I am calling this done. I spent a lot of time trolling for the hard to find accessories and I was finally able to get this box 100% complete and am pretty excited about that.
> 
> I tried to get a pic of the etch but it is too light to get on camera but it does have a SW etch still!


Beautiful!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #7.. Done Finally..*
> 
> I finally finished my SW #246 Mitre Box. I still need to sharpen the saw up but everything is clean and ready to go so I am calling this done. I spent a lot of time trolling for the hard to find accessories and I was finally able to get this box 100% complete and am pretty excited about that.
> 
> I tried to get a pic of the etch but it is too light to get on camera but it does have a SW etch still!


That is one beautiful restoration Eric. A lot of work, but well worth it. Well done!


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #7.. Done Finally..*
> 
> I finally finished my SW #246 Mitre Box. I still need to sharpen the saw up but everything is clean and ready to go so I am calling this done. I spent a lot of time trolling for the hard to find accessories and I was finally able to get this box 100% complete and am pretty excited about that.
> 
> I tried to get a pic of the etch but it is too light to get on camera but it does have a SW etch still!


That turned out fabulously Eric! Congrats!


----------



## fmarabate (May 15, 2008)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #7.. Done Finally..*
> 
> I finally finished my SW #246 Mitre Box. I still need to sharpen the saw up but everything is clean and ready to go so I am calling this done. I spent a lot of time trolling for the hard to find accessories and I was finally able to get this box 100% complete and am pretty excited about that.
> 
> I tried to get a pic of the etch but it is too light to get on camera but it does have a SW etch still!


It turned out great. Nice job. I recently picked up a #358, but have not had time to start the restore on it. I am very inspired now to get it started. I want mine to look as good as yours.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #7.. Done Finally..*
> 
> I finally finished my SW #246 Mitre Box. I still need to sharpen the saw up but everything is clean and ready to go so I am calling this done. I spent a lot of time trolling for the hard to find accessories and I was finally able to get this box 100% complete and am pretty excited about that.
> 
> I tried to get a pic of the etch but it is too light to get on camera but it does have a SW etch still!


Wow, very nice. So many excellent toolsmiths here on LJs, you're one of them now. Awesome!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #7.. Done Finally..*
> 
> I finally finished my SW #246 Mitre Box. I still need to sharpen the saw up but everything is clean and ready to go so I am calling this done. I spent a lot of time trolling for the hard to find accessories and I was finally able to get this box 100% complete and am pretty excited about that.
> 
> I tried to get a pic of the etch but it is too light to get on camera but it does have a SW etch still!


Fine job, Sir. Fine job, indeed.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #7.. Done Finally..*
> 
> I finally finished my SW #246 Mitre Box. I still need to sharpen the saw up but everything is clean and ready to go so I am calling this done. I spent a lot of time trolling for the hard to find accessories and I was finally able to get this box 100% complete and am pretty excited about that.
> 
> I tried to get a pic of the etch but it is too light to get on camera but it does have a SW etch still!


Thanks guys! This was a lot more fun to do than I had thought it would be. It makes restoring a plane kinda mundane lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #7.. Done Finally..*
> 
> I finally finished my SW #246 Mitre Box. I still need to sharpen the saw up but everything is clean and ready to go so I am calling this done. I spent a lot of time trolling for the hard to find accessories and I was finally able to get this box 100% complete and am pretty excited about that.
> 
> I tried to get a pic of the etch but it is too light to get on camera but it does have a SW etch still!


Stunning!

Damn that came out nice Eric. Good work.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #7.. Done Finally..*
> 
> I finally finished my SW #246 Mitre Box. I still need to sharpen the saw up but everything is clean and ready to go so I am calling this done. I spent a lot of time trolling for the hard to find accessories and I was finally able to get this box 100% complete and am pretty excited about that.
> 
> I tried to get a pic of the etch but it is too light to get on camera but it does have a SW etch still!


Eric-I picked up an almost-complete Stanley 246 miter box without the saw this afternoon. Looks like the only parts missing are the two stock guides. I will be reviewing your blog for hints on the rehab. Thanks for the great documentation! BTW, I posted a few pictures of my 246 in as-found condition, in case you're interested.


----------



## Shedshopmike (Feb 21, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #7.. Done Finally..*
> 
> I finally finished my SW #246 Mitre Box. I still need to sharpen the saw up but everything is clean and ready to go so I am calling this done. I spent a lot of time trolling for the hard to find accessories and I was finally able to get this box 100% complete and am pretty excited about that.
> 
> I tried to get a pic of the etch but it is too light to get on camera but it does have a SW etch still!


Looks fantastic


----------



## Spica66 (May 26, 2019)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #7.. Done Finally..*
> 
> I finally finished my SW #246 Mitre Box. I still need to sharpen the saw up but everything is clean and ready to go so I am calling this done. I spent a lot of time trolling for the hard to find accessories and I was finally able to get this box 100% complete and am pretty excited about that.
> 
> I tried to get a pic of the etch but it is too light to get on camera but it does have a SW etch still!


I am trying to get a saw trip lever and thumb screw. Do you have one to sell? If not, do you have a drawing of one to share? If not, would you mind taking photos of one next to a ruler so I could reverse-engineer one? Please?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #246 Miter Box Restoration #7.. Done Finally..*
> 
> I finally finished my SW #246 Mitre Box. I still need to sharpen the saw up but everything is clean and ready to go so I am calling this done. I spent a lot of time trolling for the hard to find accessories and I was finally able to get this box 100% complete and am pretty excited about that.
> 
> I tried to get a pic of the etch but it is too light to get on camera but it does have a SW etch still!


Spica66, try posting your message to the mitre box of your dream thread.

Here https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/36757

Eric hasn't been around in a while.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #1.. Here we go again..*

This is a project that has been waiting long enough. I actually started tearing down this one months before I got my #246 in but had to wait on some replacement parts before continuing on.

Here is what we have to work with.. a very rusty (as in every single freakin' screw/bolt whatever is rusted frozen on the darn thing) Sweetheart No 358 Mitre Box with a broken and "fixed" swing arm assembly.














































During my initial attempt to tear this thing apart I broke off the threaded portion of one of the uprights on the back side so that almost sealed it's fate. After some trolling of fleeBay I was able to find a cheap"ish" newer #358 that had a usuable swing arm and uprights along with all the accessories that would be needed to get this thing complete including another Trip!

So today it was off to the races so to speak.

First thing after finishing the teardown was to remove the nameplate to protect it from the restoration process. If you have a box with the name plate on the degree arch this is pretty simple… if it's on the side of the box it is not coming off and you just have to be careful with it.

The name plate is held on with 2 blind twist rivets that can be popped out from the backside with a hammer and a small punch.




























Next was to give the base a good scrubbing with a wire brush and some Simple Green just to remove all the years of crud off it so the stripper can do it's job.



















Strangely after it's cleaning I discovered that what I though was black japanning is actually a very dark blue!










I had played briefly with the thought of trying to color match it but have decided to go with black and call it good.

Then everything went into tubs and the base was coated liberally with Citristrip and the rest got an Evaporust bath. I wasn't as careful separating everything this time around. I have taken apart 3 of these now and am pretty intimate with where everything goes now. If it is your first.. bag and tag everything with photos! trust me.. it is a bit of a jig saw puzzle.
































































There are actually 2.5 boxes worth of parts in there. I decided to go ahead and clean EVERYTHING I had this time around just in case lol. Hopefully that doesn't come back to haunt me later.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #1.. Here we go again..*
> 
> This is a project that has been waiting long enough. I actually started tearing down this one months before I got my #246 in but had to wait on some replacement parts before continuing on.
> 
> ...


That looks like a lot of work Eric. Can't wait to see the finished assembly once you've got her back together again. Good luck!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #1.. Here we go again..*
> 
> This is a project that has been waiting long enough. I actually started tearing down this one months before I got my #246 in but had to wait on some replacement parts before continuing on.
> 
> ...


Man, those things do not look that complicated until you see all of those little pieces in tubs.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #1.. Here we go again..*
> 
> This is a project that has been waiting long enough. I actually started tearing down this one months before I got my #246 in but had to wait on some replacement parts before continuing on.
> 
> ...


Yep, there are a lot of little screws and parts in these seemingly simple boxes. That tub has 2 and a half boxes worth of parts in it so if you are doing one it will be slightly less but still kinda daunting at first lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #1.. Here we go again..*
> 
> This is a project that has been waiting long enough. I actually started tearing down this one months before I got my #246 in but had to wait on some replacement parts before continuing on.
> 
> ...


A huge job AF but if it comes out half as nice as your last one it will be well worth it. Looking forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## Armyguy (Mar 30, 2017)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #1.. Here we go again..*
> 
> This is a project that has been waiting long enough. I actually started tearing down this one months before I got my #246 in but had to wait on some replacement parts before continuing on.
> 
> ...


Sir,
Can you please send me a PM? I was going to send you one, but I need at least 5 posts before I can send messages. I had some questions about this project. Thank you.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #2... Partapalooza!*

Well it took a week to get to it but I finally have everything clean and ready for masking and paint.

First up was the main base it's self. This thing was too rusty for the Citristrip to even make a dent in but it did clean up with a steel wire wheel and my angle grinder well enough.



















Any left over rust spots (mostly in those hard to get to crevasses) will get treated with some Rustoleum rust reformer before paint just to avoid any cancer from forming and spreading. The point here is to get another 100+ years out of this and leaving rust under paint is a recipe for disaster.

Then yesterday I started on all the other parts (what seemed like thousands lol). It all started out well enough until the motor mount on my drill press finally fully let go thus killing my preferred method of scrubbing parts clean.

I got about this far..










When this happened..



















So after throwing a small fit and searching every store on the island that would sell a drill press i finally found the only one in stock on my small island (yes the only one as in singular) at my local tiny Sears.

It is a Crapsman but miles better than my HF was..



















That burned up all my shop time for that day so I got back at it first thing this morning and was at it for nearly 8 hours! Keep in mind I am cleaning 2 and a half boxes worth of parts (I only need one but had these extras and figured I would clean everything all at once while I was at it).

At the end of it all I now have this..



















I still need to buff the brass bits and properly clean the stock guide rods but holy hell that was a lot of parts.. Note to self.. one at a time from now on!

Next up is masking and painting then re-assembly which I plan to take LOTS of pics for as a referance on how to assemble one of these so stay tuned!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #2... Partapalooza!*
> 
> Well it took a week to get to it but I finally have everything clean and ready for masking and paint.
> 
> ...


Eric, do all of your boxes have threaded posts? My 246 has all smooth posts so only two of the four clamps you sent me fit. I just assumed they were all the same. Is mine a newer type maybe?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #2... Partapalooza!*
> 
> Well it took a week to get to it but I finally have everything clean and ready for masking and paint.
> 
> ...


Lots of shiny parts there bud. Id go dizzy trying to figure out where the hell they all came from.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #2... Partapalooza!*
> 
> Well it took a week to get to it but I finally have everything clean and ready for masking and paint.
> 
> ...


That is, indeed, a lot of work. Good job, Sir.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #2... Partapalooza!*
> 
> Well it took a week to get to it but I finally have everything clean and ready for masking and paint.
> 
> ...


Kevin - IIRC All of the Stanley 2XX 3XX boxes used 1 smooth rod and 1 threaded rod on both the front and back of the box. It would not surprise me one of the previous owners of your box had to replace one or all of the uprights at some point (which might explain why they were missing the stops in the first place) and just replaced them with what was available. You can either hunt for a new pair of threaded rods or I can send out a pair of smooth shaft stops if you would like.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #2... Partapalooza!*
> 
> Well it took a week to get to it but I finally have everything clean and ready for masking and paint.
> 
> ...


Eric, thanks. I was pretty confused when the stops showed up! I'll take you up I the offer. PM me when you have a chance.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #2... Partapalooza!*
> 
> Well it took a week to get to it but I finally have everything clean and ready for masking and paint.
> 
> ...


Not a problem, I need to check and make sure I actually have 2 extras (I am sure I do somewhere).

The typical configuration is the threaded stop is set as the max travel stop with a spring on the front to cushion the drop of the saw and the smooth (some were graduated) rod is set as a depth of cut stop.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #2... Partapalooza!*
> 
> Well it took a week to get to it but I finally have everything clean and ready for masking and paint.
> 
> ...


Eric, you are so neat and tidy about your rehab. I'm feeling daunted. I need to remember though, that you've got two and a half boxes worth of parts there. My stack won't be so massive.

8 hours. To do this for a living, one might go broke!

Who is in the market fir a 358 complete, except trip and tree? ;-)


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #2... Partapalooza!*
> 
> Well it took a week to get to it but I finally have everything clean and ready for masking and paint.
> 
> ...


Not letting you off that easy Bucket! Buck up and get started!

I promise to go step by step with pics on assembly. That should help as a referance for your own.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #2... Partapalooza!*
> 
> Well it took a week to get to it but I finally have everything clean and ready for masking and paint.
> 
> ...


I think that is exactly the ticket. I'm the best at taking things apart. Then I go into full Curious George mode when reassembly commences. I lack organization. It's integral to my being.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #2... Partapalooza!*
> 
> Well it took a week to get to it but I finally have everything clean and ready for masking and paint.
> 
> ...


Lordy that a ton of cleaning! You posses a mammoth amount of patience. It looks great Eric. A step-by-step is a massive amount of time and effort too. Thanks bringing us along.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #3... Tape Bending and Paint*

We found out this week that Grandma is not going to be in town next week so we arranged for her to take the boy for the night to spend some time with him before she leaves. So with the boy not at home, beautiful weather (mid 70's and lots of sun) and the fact that the sun is up till after 10pm nowadays it was the perfect storm to get this guy painted before the weekend.

First thing up was to tape off the parts that will be painted. I neglected to get any pics of the taped parts pre-paint (whoops) but basically the spots you want to hit are any machined surfaces, the front degree arc (and the inside track) and the machined hinge rings.

Then I brought them outside and set up my "paint booth" again.










Flip the box over allowing the fence to hang off the support board and spray the bottom side with some Duplocolor Black Semi-Gloss Engine Enamel. That stuff dries to the touch pretty quick so once you can touch it go ahead and flip it over and we start on the top side.

Like last time I started with the lighter color first (you can go darker but it is much harder to go lighter). I sprayed the back fence with Rustoleum Metallic Silver. This color is a very close match to the original paint used on the back wall.










Then it is as simple as propping a board up against the back wall and spraying the same black as the bottom. Be sure to get all the other parts too.










Remove the board and whalla! Ready for some curing time!










Annnnnnd here is where we end for today.





































Slated for this weekend will be pealing the tape and cutting out the new deck board. Then possibly another week of cure time and the re-assembly.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #3... Tape Bending and Paint*
> 
> We found out this week that Grandma is not going to be in town next week so we arranged for her to take the boy for the night to spend some time with him before she leaves. So with the boy not at home, beautiful weather (mid 70's and lots of sun) and the fact that the sun is up till after 10pm nowadays it was the perfect storm to get this guy painted before the weekend.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's really nuts, good job. So many parts.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #3... Tape Bending and Paint*
> 
> We found out this week that Grandma is not going to be in town next week so we arranged for her to take the boy for the night to spend some time with him before she leaves. So with the boy not at home, beautiful weather (mid 70's and lots of sun) and the fact that the sun is up till after 10pm nowadays it was the perfect storm to get this guy painted before the weekend.
> 
> ...


You make that tedium look simple and your results are outstanding.

Great to see, thanks bud.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #3... Tape Bending and Paint*
> 
> We found out this week that Grandma is not going to be in town next week so we arranged for her to take the boy for the night to spend some time with him before she leaves. So with the boy not at home, beautiful weather (mid 70's and lots of sun) and the fact that the sun is up till after 10pm nowadays it was the perfect storm to get this guy painted before the weekend.
> 
> ...


I'm getting the popcorn to watch another spectacular AF mitre box rehab! I have a Millers Falls/Langdon Mitre Box to do, but I don't think it has THAT many parts. Nice layout on the parts and the painting looks pretty sharp. Anxious to see it put back together.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #3... Tape Bending and Paint*
> 
> We found out this week that Grandma is not going to be in town next week so we arranged for her to take the boy for the night to spend some time with him before she leaves. So with the boy not at home, beautiful weather (mid 70's and lots of sun) and the fact that the sun is up till after 10pm nowadays it was the perfect storm to get this guy painted before the weekend.
> 
> ...


I wish you'd finish this up and get it in the mail, to me, soon!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #4... Made Some Sawdust Today..*

I finally got off my arse and bagged up and labeled all the parts to clear off the bench top. Next up was to make a new wooden deck for the box.










1/2" Red Oak again. No clue what the old board is but it's brittle as all hell now so it's toast.



















And I got this far yesterday when 1/4 of the way through drilling the curved corners the board split along the grain…. Had to start from scratch with a new board. Oh well. Got to spend some time at the wood store with the boy so not a wasted afternoon ;-)










Skipping ahead a bit (it really is as simple as cutting out a shape.. I don't really have to explain that do I? )

Felt good to get some shavings on the benchtop again finally!



















Then to layout the dados.. Tip of the day.. Don't use the old board as a guide for depth of these. Lay your new board on the box and register a chisel on the guide clamp plate and mark the depth from there.. Ask me how I know.










Knife and cut.. LOVE this saw!



















Then the ol' routah plane trick..










Annnnnd Boom! Ready for some danish oil and wax.










That leaves only one thing to do (aside from tackling the saw it's self).. Assembly! Hope to get to that tomorrow but no actual promises.. Stay Tuned!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #4... Made Some Sawdust Today..*
> 
> I finally got off my arse and bagged up and labeled all the parts to clear off the bench top. Next up was to make a new wooden deck for the box.
> 
> ...


Very nice work. This helps motivate me to get my own goin'


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #4... Made Some Sawdust Today..*
> 
> I finally got off my arse and bagged up and labeled all the parts to clear off the bench top. Next up was to make a new wooden deck for the box.
> 
> ...


Wow, beautiful stuff.


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #4... Made Some Sawdust Today..*
> 
> I finally got off my arse and bagged up and labeled all the parts to clear off the bench top. Next up was to make a new wooden deck for the box.
> 
> ...


Looks good. Like Mos, this is good motivation to get back to mine.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #4... Made Some Sawdust Today..*
> 
> I finally got off my arse and bagged up and labeled all the parts to clear off the bench top. Next up was to make a new wooden deck for the box.
> 
> ...


Lookin' great, Eric! That's gonna last your whole lifetime when done…maybe your son's too?

Love your router…


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #4... Made Some Sawdust Today..*
> 
> I finally got off my arse and bagged up and labeled all the parts to clear off the bench top. Next up was to make a new wooden deck for the box.
> 
> ...


Saucy!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #4... Made Some Sawdust Today..*
> 
> I finally got off my arse and bagged up and labeled all the parts to clear off the bench top. Next up was to make a new wooden deck for the box.
> 
> ...


SO now I suppose I have to do one of mine. Looks good Eric, nice tip in the dad's.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #5... Final Touches Before Assembly..*

I might have had time today to completely assemble this but I wouldn't have had time to take the detailed assembly pics I promised. That said there were a couple of things left to do pre-assembly that I was able to take care of this morning. I am hoping for an assembly day tomorrow so stay tuned for that.

The first thing on tap this morning was to get my bench and parts/supplies organized for tomorrow.










I got out only this boxes parts ao it brings the part count down a bit.










Then the usual assembly corrosion prevention tools and detritus..










I'll go over each of these in more detail in the next entry when we start using them.

Next I needed to sand the back fence flat and remove the paint from the ridges. I have no idea if these remained painted originally but I prefer to leave them bare metal just to avoid any rubbing off on the stock being cut.

Got my sander ready.. (using 80 grit here probably would have been better off with 60).. You want to use a sanding block or something similar for this. Nothing that will conform to contours. You want sand this flat not round off the ridges.



















Then I covered a 4×6 with some paper towels to keep from scratching the new paint and propped my box on top and went to town. Don't linger in one spot just full strokes and work from top to bottom till all the paint is gone and you get even scratches across the wall.



















And this is why I use a scrap instead of my bench.. makes an awful mess (the towel had been changed twice already)










With that done I needed to mark and predrill the mounting holes for the wood deck. Alignment of the stock guides is a bit critical for this stage so I use a couple 1/2"x1/8" metal cutoffs as place holders to align and clamp the board in place during the process.



















Flip and mark the holes with an awl (got to use my new hammer.. thanks DaddyZ!)



















Then pre drilled part way and it is ready to be installed when needed.



















So there we go. Ready for assembly finally and like I said I hope to get that done tomorrow (Sunday). While there are a lot of little parts the assembly is pretty straight forward as you will see and I hope you stay tuned for that.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #5... Final Touches Before Assembly..*
> 
> I might have had time today to completely assemble this but I wouldn't have had time to take the detailed assembly pics I promised. That said there were a couple of things left to do pre-assembly that I was able to take care of this morning. I am hoping for an assembly day tomorrow so stay tuned for that.
> 
> ...


Very deliberate and proper. Great pics and dialog too. Well done, a fine post and even finer Box!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #5... Final Touches Before Assembly..*
> 
> I might have had time today to completely assemble this but I wouldn't have had time to take the detailed assembly pics I promised. That said there were a couple of things left to do pre-assembly that I was able to take care of this morning. I am hoping for an assembly day tomorrow so stay tuned for that.
> 
> ...


Looks great, Eric! Thanks for all the detailed photos!

You are cleaning and re-building a life-long friend…


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #5... Final Touches Before Assembly..*
> 
> I might have had time today to completely assemble this but I wouldn't have had time to take the detailed assembly pics I promised. That said there were a couple of things left to do pre-assembly that I was able to take care of this morning. I am hoping for an assembly day tomorrow so stay tuned for that.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys! I am really hoping this gets someone inspired to tackle one of these themselves. It seems hard but it's really not too bad and I am having a lot of fun with them. The results are worth the effort for sure.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #5... Final Touches Before Assembly..*
> 
> I might have had time today to completely assemble this but I wouldn't have had time to take the detailed assembly pics I promised. That said there were a couple of things left to do pre-assembly that I was able to take care of this morning. I am hoping for an assembly day tomorrow so stay tuned for that.
> 
> ...


Eric, you've certainly inspired ME to give a miter box a complete restore…after I score one!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #5... Final Touches Before Assembly..*
> 
> I might have had time today to completely assemble this but I wouldn't have had time to take the detailed assembly pics I promised. That said there were a couple of things left to do pre-assembly that I was able to take care of this morning. I am hoping for an assembly day tomorrow so stay tuned for that.
> 
> ...


Looks good Eric. I'm embarrassed at the boxes that are sitting on the shelf in my shop, i tend to restore only slightly then put them to use. Maybe when my 90% list is done I'll tackle one of them!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #5... Final Touches Before Assembly..*
> 
> I might have had time today to completely assemble this but I wouldn't have had time to take the detailed assembly pics I promised. That said there were a couple of things left to do pre-assembly that I was able to take care of this morning. I am hoping for an assembly day tomorrow so stay tuned for that.
> 
> ...


Wonderful tutorial Eric.

Thank you.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #6... Assembly! Long Winded and A Ton of Pics..*

(Inhales deeply)

OK, lets get this going. Warning up front to anyone NOT curious about how one of these goes together you might want to scroll a bit to get to the money shots otherwise hang in there we have a bit to go over first.

First things first here are what I typically use in any tool restoration during assembly. Nearly all of these deal with corrosion prevention in some form or another and that folks is the name of the game from this point on. We just spent a lot of sweat equity REMOVING years of corrosion from this tool and we should be willing to spend a few extra moments to ensure that never happens again (or at least happens slower).

Wax: I like Renaissance Wax and you can normally find it for a decent price on Amazon if you search for it. A large(200ml) can will last long enough to make the price worth while. Otherwise any other wax product will work but I have just found this to be the easiest to work with and it doesn't color the metal.










Oil/Lubes: Moving parts need to stay mobile and the best way to ensure that happens without metal wear is oil and lube(giggity). 3 in 1 is pretty much the standard and I also use some general axle grease in certain high motion areas.



















General Corrosion Prevention: T9 is the bees knees guys. I can't speak highly enough about this stuff! We use the Mil Spec version of this product at work and it works wonderfully. The handplanes I treated with T9 over a year ago still show no signs of tarnish or rust and the fasteners all turn easily and freely. It works by drying to a lubricated film creating a barrier against water and the atmosphere. One word of caution.. it WILL slightly darken older metals. Just keep that in mind when using it.










Other items needed are rags, paper towels, some q-tips, a small parts tray and a variety of slotted screwdrivers..










NOW.. first thing on the list is to give the entire main body of the box a good coating of wax. It is much easier to do this now then after assembly. Make sure you pay attention to any areas that will be covered and forgotten about for years.. that is where rust likes to form first and you won't even know about it.



















Buff with a soft cloth and done..










Next we will install the name plate. The plate has 2 small twist blind rivets that simply tap into place.










Place them in either a bag or on your plastic tray and give them a spritz of T9. EVERY fastener on this box will get a coating of T9 pre assembly.










Next using a ball peen hammer and tapping LIGHTLY! Tap them into place. Lightly is the key here folks. If it takes 300 light taps it is better than 4 hard whacks that breaks the cast iron making this thing a boat anchor again.



















Next is the wood base. Clamp it to the box same as when you marked your holes and give the wood screws a good spray of T9 (I use the bag, spray, toss then dump method from here out.)




























Then.. install!



















What it all looks like at this stage..










Now the legs. Here is a look at these parts.. Remember Bag and T9 before installing! Don't get lazy on me now!




























Looking more like a mitre box now..










Now the "dun Dun DUNNNN" Swing arm…

Give ALL the machined areas inside and out a good coating of T9 using a q-tip soaked in it.



















Next find these bits here.. this is your degree clamp mechanism. (bag, T9.. dump. Seriously.. seeing a pattern here?)










Here is how it is positioned within the arm. You have to kinda fiddle with it to get the axle to slip into place but you will figure that out.










Then flip it over (careful nothing falls out on the way.. Not that I know because I had to chase these 2 bits down about a hundred times while doing this lol.. nope not at all) and fill the inside with some 3 in 1 and grease.










And then install the plug. The plug also acts as a clamp force adjustment. You loosen it to decrease force and tighten to increase. Play with it a bit and you will see what I mean. That is what i love about these boxes.. Every bit of the mechanics is adjustable.

Next is the positioning pin assembly.










Assembled it looks like this.. (note the tear drop shaped item.. it goes with this guy..) (You used T9 right?)










Slip it into the arm like this and lock the brass portion into place with the 2 set/adjustment screws.










Then press the spring loaded pin down and install the teardrop actuator into the hole in the right side till it fully seats and holds the pin in place..










Then we install the actuating arm. Watch the positioning.. there is a tab that sticks out on one side.. that needs to be on the right so it bumps the teardrop and actuates everything. Install it into the axle with the 2 screws.










Now is the time to check that everything moves like it should. When the arm is down the clamp should drop and the pin raises.










When it is lifted the clamp should raise and the pin drops..










If it doesn't or nothing happens backtrack till you find the culprit (not going to teach trouble shooting procedures here.. they are pretty universal)

Next is the hold back screws and springs..




























Then the third hand (used when adjusting the arm.. this is often times missing and not really a critical component just a convenience)




























Then the main swivel joint. Insert the bushing from the bottom up..




























LIBERALLY lube the joint on both the box and the arm and slip the clamp into the track.. lock into a positive position and screw down the swivel.



















Now we can install the marking plate..



















Next up is the upright assemblies. The bases are normally marked "F" and "B" for front and back. Position them so that the 3 holes face outward and fasten into place from below with the large knurled screws. (You are still using the T9 right? Bare surfaces Get There!)



















The long screw is the center pivot bolt.. (note the position of the tapered side of the pivot plate. It should face the 2 screw holes)










Then install your adjustment screws.










Do this for both front and back and now we are cooking!










Now.. this next part is my least favorite part mainly because of the exercise in frustration trying to shim these. I got lucky and the previous owner had already installed some shims and was able to reuse them but you may(read will) need to make your own. I have used aluminum foil with good results and have seen them made from a soda can which would probably work better. The thing is you want these to be tight and have the 2 tabs on top to go laterally across the top at the same time. Take your time and do it right and you won't have to worry about it again.










Tip: You can use one of the latch assemblies as a tool to tighten these.










The position of these is typically found as follows.. threaded post on the right and smooth post on the left.. is that critical? No but that is how I have recieved them and how I install them.

Before installing any of the threaded posts thread on (from the bottom) the brass max depth stop. It only threads on from the bottom.










Here is a look at the fasteners for the stops. Some older boxes came with a thumb screw on the smooth stop while others are slotted screws like these. Just make sure you position the stops so that the screws heads are facing outward otherwise you won't be able to get a tool in there to adjust these.










So now you have shimmed, tried again, shimmed and gotten close enough on all 4 posts (try the posts in different holes.. sometimes what doesn't work in one works better in the other)










Install your adjustable stops and cushion spring then we move onto the saw guides..










If you look at the slip tab you will find a machined divot in one spot.. this is positioned down and inboard to catch the hook on.



















Slip the 2 halves together (you did treat all this with T9 right? Just checking) and with some fiddling and persuasion slip it over the upright rods.










Then the hooks and cross bars are installed like so..



















Front..










Back..





































The back assembly..










Check your catch and release works..










Then the cross member. This is installed UNDER the cross bars not on top of it like is seen in so many eBay photos.



















Then whatever accessories you may have..










Incidentally.. these screws are exactly the same as the rod holding screws on a Stanley 45.. if your are missing those will be easier to find..










Annnnd Boom.. a Mitre Box.










Now I just need to see if I can make this shine and cut again and I can call this officially done..










Whats that? Oh you skipped all the way down here for the money shots.. well I'd hate to disappoint a slacker such as yourself.. here ya go!














































And sitting next to it's little brother..



















Now.. GO MAKE SOMETHING NEW AGAIN! Go on.. git!

Thanks for reading and stay tuned for the saw restoration..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #6... Assembly! Long Winded and A Ton of Pics..*
> 
> (Inhales deeply)
> 
> ...


Wow. Just, wow…..

I'd feel bad letting it get dusty again if it were in my shop, I'd have to build a cabinet for it.

Beautiful tesults, excellent blog.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #6... Assembly! Long Winded and A Ton of Pics..*
> 
> (Inhales deeply)
> 
> ...


Eric,

This may well be the most intense and thorough offering for a restoration that I've ever had the pleasure to experience.
Although I do not own a Miter Box of this quality, my Uncle has this very model which was a 'user' in my grandfather's shop for years, and will be passed on to me eventually. 
It has seen a lot of use, but has been cared for properly over it's lifetime.
I am adding this Blog to my 'Favorites' as well as printing a copy which I intend to send to my Uncle to be kept with the miter box, should it ever need a thorough restoration.

Thanks for taking the time to 'photo document' your restoration and for sharing it with us.

Best Regards. Len.
Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #6... Assembly! Long Winded and A Ton of Pics..*
> 
> (Inhales deeply)
> 
> ...


You did an amazing job on the restore of that box AF. I gotta say that after reading through the whole tutorial I don't ever want to completely tear apart and restore one lol. Well done brother.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #6... Assembly! Long Winded and A Ton of Pics..*
> 
> (Inhales deeply)
> 
> ...


Eric, this will be a reference article for years to come. Excellent work, writing, and photography.


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #6... Assembly! Long Winded and A Ton of Pics..*
> 
> (Inhales deeply)
> 
> ...


Incredible.

Great job.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #6... Assembly! Long Winded and A Ton of Pics..*
> 
> (Inhales deeply)
> 
> ...


Stand up job. I believe you have become the resident authority on these restorations. Simply amazing.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #6... Assembly! Long Winded and A Ton of Pics..*
> 
> (Inhales deeply)
> 
> ...


+1 to this being a reference article! Bookmarked and saved! Nicely written.

Eric, what an awesome job on the restore. I had no idea there were so many lil parts on one of these guys…now, I'm afraid of trying to buy a vintage miter box complete! 

Thanks for all your re-assembly tips…going to order some T-9 today, already swear by the Renaissance wax! And Thanks for sharing the plastic baggy trick for nuts and bolts…you just saved me some $$$ there…


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #6... Assembly! Long Winded and A Ton of Pics..*
> 
> (Inhales deeply)
> 
> ...


+100 to all of the above!


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #6... Assembly! Long Winded and A Ton of Pics..*
> 
> (Inhales deeply)
> 
> ...


Excellent work Eric. You are a braver soul than I by taking it down to the last bolt. Getting it back together would have been a major challenge for me. Great restoration. Can't wait to see how it performs for you.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #6... Assembly! Long Winded and A Ton of Pics..*
> 
> (Inhales deeply)
> 
> ...


Amazing work there Eric. I'll be referencing this many times!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #6... Assembly! Long Winded and A Ton of Pics..*
> 
> (Inhales deeply)
> 
> ...


Stellar results Eric.

Thank you again for taking the time to make such a magnificent blog on this.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #6... Assembly! Long Winded and A Ton of Pics..*
> 
> (Inhales deeply)
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks guys! I'm glad you guys enjoyed it and hope someone will find it useful at some point. I do eventually hope to get my hands on some other brands of mitre boxes but might have to wait till after we relocate to Texas.. otherwise I might need a second truck just to haul them all lol.


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #6... Assembly! Long Winded and A Ton of Pics..*
> 
> (Inhales deeply)
> 
> ...


Holy cow, this has to be one of the most detailed walkthroughs I've seen on LJs thus far. Great job, Eric.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #6... Assembly! Long Winded and A Ton of Pics..*
> 
> (Inhales deeply)
> 
> ...


Been trying to get mine rehabbed…..mostly done, except for that "Tree" Will need to build one, I guess….









A new deck, and fabricated stops..









A "proper" saw…









Takes up a lot of room on the bench…..I have one rod and the coppler/connector, will need to buy new rods to replace the other ones. Hmmmm,maybe get a pair of the copplers and some bar stock, and fashion a tree?


----------



## Patrologia (Sep 14, 2018)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #6... Assembly! Long Winded and A Ton of Pics..*
> 
> (Inhales deeply)
> 
> ...


Beautiful job, and great write up. It has been helpful to me as I'm trying to get one apart (safely) for cleaning up. I have a question about how you got the nameplate rivets out. Were you able to just tap them from behind, or is there a magic method I can't figure out for extracting them without messing up the name plate. Mine is on the end, not front and center like yours, so at least on mine there is no way to come at them from behind. I may end up making slots in the heads with a Dremel, but I'd prefer to keep the solid head look for authenticity. I don't really have a choice about taking off the nameplate, mine is in pretty rusted condition and needs to go into the e-bath.

In any case, whatever I end up doing about the nameplate, this documentation has been invaluable, so I thank you for your work and the photography.


----------



## DTScott (Dec 20, 2018)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #6... Assembly! Long Winded and A Ton of Pics..*
> 
> (Inhales deeply)
> 
> ...


We have one of these at work. I drive my boss nuts with it. Anytime something needs to be cut I break this out! (I snuck the saw home last weekend to clean it up an to sharpen the blade) going to "borrow" it next weekendgoing to build a pulpit for my boss. (He does bible study for the elderly people that live where we work)


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #7... Cleaned Up The Saw Plate.. Is This Worth Saving?*

I am going to present this question to the group. Saw restoration and sharpening is not an area I have really spent much time in yet so I am far from an expert. So I ask is this saw plate worth trying to sharpen up or should I explore other options?

I WOULD like to use the original plate if it is at all usable but like I said.. I'm hoping some folks who are much more knowledgeable on the subject will help me out here.

First some before pics…










Post Evaporust..










And sanded from 80 grit up to 220 grit.. (I tried my best to get a good representation of it's current condition)
































































And just the faintest etch still visible..



















So what say you? Is this going to be usable or is it a lost cause?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #7... Cleaned Up The Saw Plate.. Is This Worth Saving?*
> 
> I am going to present this question to the group. Saw restoration and sharpening is not an area I have really spent much time in yet so I am far from an expert. So I ask is this saw plate worth trying to sharpen up or should I explore other options?
> 
> ...


The pictures I see look perfectly usable to me. If the plate isn't bent and there are no teeth missing I think it will be fine. I don't see any deep rust pot marks either and even if there are a few it's not going to affect the usability as a miter box saw. It looks nicer than my Miter box saw plate from the pictures but I have not taken any sandpaper to mine.


----------



## tsangell (Jan 10, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #7... Cleaned Up The Saw Plate.. Is This Worth Saving?*
> 
> I am going to present this question to the group. Saw restoration and sharpening is not an area I have really spent much time in yet so I am far from an expert. So I ask is this saw plate worth trying to sharpen up or should I explore other options?
> 
> ...


Pitting at the toothline will make the teeth less effective, but if it's limited, you'll be fine. Staining and such is not a problem. Restoring, sharpening, and setting all those teeth will be good practice.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #7... Cleaned Up The Saw Plate.. Is This Worth Saving?*
> 
> I am going to present this question to the group. Saw restoration and sharpening is not an area I have really spent much time in yet so I am far from an expert. So I ask is this saw plate worth trying to sharpen up or should I explore other options?
> 
> ...


Mine looks at least this bad. The teeth are very worn and dull, and the body is all kinds of discolor end, with some pitting. The brass badge says Simonds, and there is a bit of etching visible. It may still be a disston, with hardware cobbled together by a previous owner. When I took it apart, the brass badge was damaged a bit in the female portion of the barrel, and the other barrels were not a perfect match. The guy I got it from had several other miter box back saws, one craftsman in minty condition. Could be had cheap.

The steel is straight, and hefty. I'm thinking it would be an expensive saw if it were new, so I'm considering having it re-toothed. I haven't started on the refurb yet. Just cleaned the saw up a bit, so far.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #7... Cleaned Up The Saw Plate.. Is This Worth Saving?*
> 
> I am going to present this question to the group. Saw restoration and sharpening is not an area I have really spent much time in yet so I am far from an expert. So I ask is this saw plate worth trying to sharpen up or should I explore other options?
> 
> ...


Eric - It's a little difficult to tell from the pictures how deep the pitting is. If it is deep near the toothline, it will affect the ability to sharpen the teeth, just as it is difficult or impossible to sharpen a pitted plane iron. This is especially so with a crosscut saw, since unlike a rip saw, a cc cuts from both the sides and the tips of the teeth.

In a perfect world I would replace the saw plate with new 1095 spring steel, and then the saw would be good as new. However, there is nothing to lose by waiting on that, sharpening the saw, and seeing how it performs. If it cuts well, great. If it won't take an edge and cuts poorly, then you can make the decision to replace it. Replacing a saw plate isn't difficult, but of course you would have to cut new teeth, which can be a steep learning curve for someone who hasn't done it before. In any case, this would be a good saw to practice sharpening skills on.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #7... Cleaned Up The Saw Plate.. Is This Worth Saving?*
> 
> I am going to present this question to the group. Saw restoration and sharpening is not an area I have really spent much time in yet so I am far from an expert. So I ask is this saw plate worth trying to sharpen up or should I explore other options?
> 
> ...


From the looks of things theres a patch there that may booger things up but i dont think id sweat it from what i can see. Youve got 280 (or so) teeth on that chunk of steel. A couple of wayward teeth shouldnt make a huge difference imo. If you start losing parts of teeth while reshaping them youll know to stop


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #7... Cleaned Up The Saw Plate.. Is This Worth Saving?*
> 
> I am going to present this question to the group. Saw restoration and sharpening is not an area I have really spent much time in yet so I am far from an expert. So I ask is this saw plate worth trying to sharpen up or should I explore other options?
> 
> ...


Is grinding teeth off and starting anew a feasible approach?


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #7... Cleaned Up The Saw Plate.. Is This Worth Saving?*
> 
> I am going to present this question to the group. Saw restoration and sharpening is not an area I have really spent much time in yet so I am far from an expert. So I ask is this saw plate worth trying to sharpen up or should I explore other options?
> 
> ...


Pitting is the nemesis of old metal hand tools, even new ones for that matter. Ditto to tsangell's comment. Excessive pitting will increase the probability that a pit and a tooth will want to occupy the same space, at the same time. Shallow pitting may weaken a tooth, but deep pitting will render a tooth too fragile to withstand the stress of use. The tooth will break off. One or two missing teeth is not a deal killer. Several fragile or missing teeth will ultimately affect the saw's ability to function properly. From what I can see in the photos, the saw plate has some minor, shallow pitting. It looks no different than most old cleaned up saws I've ever seen. Since you already own the saw, have some fun giving it a good sharpening, or work up to a good sharpening. I'm still working up, ha.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #7... Cleaned Up The Saw Plate.. Is This Worth Saving?*
> 
> I am going to present this question to the group. Saw restoration and sharpening is not an area I have really spent much time in yet so I am far from an expert. So I ask is this saw plate worth trying to sharpen up or should I explore other options?
> 
> ...


So what did you decide?


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #8...Getting a handle on things..*

Moving forward with the saw restoration..

The original tote on this saw is usable but ugly and pretty beat up so a new one is in order. TGIAG to the rescue!










I have some slightly thicker than 4/4 African Mahogany on hand and it should make for a fine looking handle so why the heck not.

The next few pics will be a "well duh" series for some of you but I have seen some questions asked around the forums about dimensioning wood with handplanes and I figured this was as good an example as any other. So if you already have a handle on this.. you can skip ahead a bit if you'd like.

The piece I have measures just slightly thicker than 1" and I need it to be closer to 7/8" for the handle.

First step is to plane a flat registration face. Don't worry about final thickness here we just want a flat face to measure from.

First plane a slight bevel on the front and back of the wood to prevent blowout and get your jack out and scrub across the grain till you are getting full width shavings from it (now "full width shavings is a bit of a misnomer. The shavings won't stay together cross grain but you can hear it cutting the full width.)



















This ensures the board is flat from side to side. Now we go at it from the diagonals to get it flat from corner to corner.










Again once you get a full shaving on each stroke across the board your good.

Now.. straight down the grain to get it finally flat.










Then I like to hit it with a smoother to get it nice and shiney.. over kill maybe but why not right?










Now measuring from this face mark your desired final thickness all the way around the board.



















Then this time when you plane a bevel on the front and back side take it all the way down to your line. This will give you a visual indication of when you have it thicknessed correctly without chasing your tail measuring every few strokes.



















Now go about it just as you did flattening the other face keeping an eye on your bevel. You want it to disappear as close to the end of the process as possible so you don't over shoot your mark.

And then you should have a correctly dimensioned board and a happy pile of shavings when you are done!










Next was to cut out the handle..














































Notice how I left the area where the blade enters square(ish)... I have found it is easier to cut the slot when the faces are flat than when they are rounded.

Then we mark half way and cut the kerfs





































Then I finished the cut with a saw who's kerf closest matched the thickness of the blade.










Test..










Finish cutting it out and then we will start on the mortise for the back..




























I had some help for this part today..



















Annnnnd it fits!



















Now to figure out how to mark the holes in an existing sawplate onto a new handle and we can start shaping this bad boy!

More to come and again thanks for reading!


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #8...Getting a handle on things..*
> 
> Moving forward with the saw restoration..
> 
> ...


Some help in the shop is always nice.

What do you use for cutting out the handle (after drilling)? A coping saw? Scroll saw?


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #8...Getting a handle on things..*
> 
> Moving forward with the saw restoration..
> 
> ...


I used a scroll saw for the inside cuts on the handle and my bandsaw for the outer cuts. I could have gone full on galoot and used a coping saw but nah.. killing electrons can be fun sometimes too lol.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #8...Getting a handle on things..*
> 
> Moving forward with the saw restoration..
> 
> ...


Nice Job Eric, that's gonna be a beauty of a handle.

I now have re-handled two saws in mahogany, and I like them very much now that they have new handles and are sharper..


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #8...Getting a handle on things..*
> 
> Moving forward with the saw restoration..
> 
> ...


Nice work AF, marking the existing holes is perplexing. Looking forward to seeing your solution.

Thanks for sharing man.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #8...Getting a handle on things..*
> 
> Moving forward with the saw restoration..
> 
> ...


TOF posted a link for how to locate the holes on another thread, does anybody have it handy?

Eric, I love how you went full out galoot on dimensioning the stock with hand planes and then used a bandsaw and scroll saw. Whatever works and is fun at the time. I'm also impressed you sawed the slot for the plate with no guide block, just straight down your lines.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #9... Saw Handle So Far..*

I am not quite as far along as I had hoped I would be by now (I really wanted this wrapped up last weekend) but more important projects were on hand last weekend that took priority ( See the finished project if you are curious )

I did however, get the holes located and drilled and am about 50% of the way with the shaping. Thanks to LJ user Summerfi for pointing me to a link on how to locate the holes in an old saw plate ( here ). I took the premise for it and modified it in a way that made a bit more sense to me.





































Then drilled, chopped the squares and test fit.. like a glove!





































Then today I got my weapons of torture out and proceeded with the rough shaping (With a little help from my new shop helper)














































I just need to finish this up and it will be fine tuning time for the box then adventures in sharpening lol.

Thanks for sticking around!


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #9... Saw Handle So Far..*
> 
> I am not quite as far along as I had hoped I would be by now (I really wanted this wrapped up last weekend) but more important projects were on hand last weekend that took priority ( See the finished project if you are curious )
> 
> ...


Tote-sweet !
That's French for 'Great looking Handle' ;-)
Good Luck with the sharpening, Eric.

Best Regards. - Len
Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #9... Saw Handle So Far..*
> 
> I am not quite as far along as I had hoped I would be by now (I really wanted this wrapped up last weekend) but more important projects were on hand last weekend that took priority ( See the finished project if you are curious )
> 
> ...


Looks great, Eric


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #9... Saw Handle So Far..*
> 
> I am not quite as far along as I had hoped I would be by now (I really wanted this wrapped up last weekend) but more important projects were on hand last weekend that took priority ( See the finished project if you are curious )
> 
> ...


Locating the holes in the saw plate would have made me anxious. Looks great, nice job man.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #9... Saw Handle So Far..*
> 
> I am not quite as far along as I had hoped I would be by now (I really wanted this wrapped up last weekend) but more important projects were on hand last weekend that took priority ( See the finished project if you are curious )
> 
> ...


nice job.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #9... Saw Handle So Far..*
> 
> I am not quite as far along as I had hoped I would be by now (I really wanted this wrapped up last weekend) but more important projects were on hand last weekend that took priority ( See the finished project if you are curious )
> 
> ...


Man, ive tried that method of handle fitting and all I can say is yours came out a hell of a lot better than mine did! Looks damn good so far Eric.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #10.. Calling it Done!*

So… the box is finished as far as the restoration is concerned. The saw still needs sharpening and the whole box needs a fine tuning. I finished the handle today and finally got it all put back together for the first time in months. This guy is ready for another 100 years of service as far as I can tell.

Here is some catch up on the handle build.

I finished up the shaping and sanded the shaped areas and the outer edge up to 400 grit.



















Then I decided I wanted to add some ghost lines for the more manufactured OEM look.

So starting with 80 grit on up to 400 grit on a granite tile..



















Here it is next to the original pre finish..










3 coats of 3/2/1 and a coat of wax later..





































And there we have it! Another box done. I have a SW 242 on deck next but probably won't blog it's progress. I think 2 straight blogs on mitre boxes is enough for anyone lol. Thanks for coming along on the journey and here I leave you with some before and afters 

Before:













































After:


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #10.. Calling it Done!*
> 
> So… the box is finished as far as the restoration is concerned. The saw still needs sharpening and the whole box needs a fine tuning. I finished the handle today and finally got it all put back together for the first time in months. This guy is ready for another 100 years of service as far as I can tell.
> 
> ...


Looks great Eric.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #10.. Calling it Done!*
> 
> So… the box is finished as far as the restoration is concerned. The saw still needs sharpening and the whole box needs a fine tuning. I finished the handle today and finally got it all put back together for the first time in months. This guy is ready for another 100 years of service as far as I can tell.
> 
> ...


Beautious!

I don't know miter boxes, but I've never seen a finer one!

I once did a cedar-lined closet on 45-degree bias using the cheapest wooden miter box and stanley backsaw I could find at HD. Yours looks *way* better. I ddn't know such a thing existed, but it makes sense.

I just found this Jorgensen one on CL.

http://bham.craigslist.org/tls/4587696760.html

-Paul


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #10.. Calling it Done!*
> 
> So… the box is finished as far as the restoration is concerned. The saw still needs sharpening and the whole box needs a fine tuning. I finished the handle today and finally got it all put back together for the first time in months. This guy is ready for another 100 years of service as far as I can tell.
> 
> ...


Fantastic job AF!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #10.. Calling it Done!*
> 
> So… the box is finished as far as the restoration is concerned. The saw still needs sharpening and the whole box needs a fine tuning. I finished the handle today and finally got it all put back together for the first time in months. This guy is ready for another 100 years of service as far as I can tell.
> 
> ...


Great job, Eric! Every detail of the miter box is superb! And that tote looks fine!

This series is certainly worthy of publication…just sayin'


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #10.. Calling it Done!*
> 
> So… the box is finished as far as the restoration is concerned. The saw still needs sharpening and the whole box needs a fine tuning. I finished the handle today and finally got it all put back together for the first time in months. This guy is ready for another 100 years of service as far as I can tell.
> 
> ...


Eric-Another WOW restoration! If it was possible, I'd like to see a new-in-box one from back in the day side by side with your restored one-I'd bet yours would look better. Looks like there are a few calendar-worthy shots in this post.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #10.. Calling it Done!*
> 
> So… the box is finished as far as the restoration is concerned. The saw still needs sharpening and the whole box needs a fine tuning. I finished the handle today and finally got it all put back together for the first time in months. This guy is ready for another 100 years of service as far as I can tell.
> 
> ...


That's awesome


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #10.. Calling it Done!*
> 
> So… the box is finished as far as the restoration is concerned. The saw still needs sharpening and the whole box needs a fine tuning. I finished the handle today and finally got it all put back together for the first time in months. This guy is ready for another 100 years of service as far as I can tell.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.

Don - I would like to see a side by side as well. I still have a few questions about how these were shipped from the factory originally. Problem is… the camera wasn't around then lol.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #10.. Calling it Done!*
> 
> So… the box is finished as far as the restoration is concerned. The saw still needs sharpening and the whole box needs a fine tuning. I finished the handle today and finally got it all put back together for the first time in months. This guy is ready for another 100 years of service as far as I can tell.
> 
> ...


As always, the Mitre Master! Great restore, especially the saw. Good work Eric


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #10.. Calling it Done!*
> 
> So… the box is finished as far as the restoration is concerned. The saw still needs sharpening and the whole box needs a fine tuning. I finished the handle today and finally got it all put back together for the first time in months. This guy is ready for another 100 years of service as far as I can tell.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kevin! So… who's trying one next?


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #10.. Calling it Done!*
> 
> So… the box is finished as far as the restoration is concerned. The saw still needs sharpening and the whole box needs a fine tuning. I finished the handle today and finally got it all put back together for the first time in months. This guy is ready for another 100 years of service as far as I can tell.
> 
> ...


Heck, Eric, I'm too intimidated after seeing ALL those pieces! LOL.

Was thinking of offering $$$ for your next one!!! I already have two 28" Simmonds miter saws and a HUGE 30" Disston sans tote…


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #10.. Calling it Done!*
> 
> So… the box is finished as far as the restoration is concerned. The saw still needs sharpening and the whole box needs a fine tuning. I finished the handle today and finally got it all put back together for the first time in months. This guy is ready for another 100 years of service as far as I can tell.
> 
> ...


Very nice work, indeed.

Now let me just step out of this pool of drool….


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley SW #358 Miter Box Restoration #10.. Calling it Done!*
> 
> So… the box is finished as far as the restoration is concerned. The saw still needs sharpening and the whole box needs a fine tuning. I finished the handle today and finally got it all put back together for the first time in months. This guy is ready for another 100 years of service as far as I can tell.
> 
> ...


Stunning work Eric. It's beautiful.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Just A Quick Distraction.. Kids Handsaw Build #1*

As I am smack in the middle of a workbench build for my 16 month old and we are currently waiting on a part to arrive in the mail I thought I would pass the time with a side project for the kid.

We were strolling through our neighborhood dollar store the other day looking at Halloween decor and such when I came across a small 12" saw.



















As an actual usable saw I think I would have been taken for a ride with the $1 price tag but as a starting point for a junior sized "saw" it was worth it.

This weekend I set about re-shaping the saw plate to give it a bit of a vintage skew back look to it. Along with removing most of the tooth line (that will get chucked into my saw vise and the remainder of the teeth will be rounded over for additional safety).



















Then this morning I printed out a scaled down template for a Disston D7 Panel saw from TGIAG. It took some trial and error and a few misprints to get the size just right but I think this works pretty well and it fits his hand just right.










Tip 'o' the day here.. when making a new tote.. print out a second template that is mirrored. This allows you to get the contour lines even on both sides of the handle.










Then I found a cherry cut off that had just enough usable space to get this little guy cut out of and went to work drilling and cutting it out.

(Had to measure and mark the new hole sizes first)




























And fresh off the scroll saw here is where we sit now. Should be shaping it sometime tomorrow.



















I think I will also sand the plate to 220 to get the shine off and give it a bit more vintage look.

Thanks for reading and stay tuned for more!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Airframer said:


> *Just A Quick Distraction.. Kids Handsaw Build #1*
> 
> As I am smack in the middle of a workbench build for my 16 month old and we are currently waiting on a part to arrive in the mail I thought I would pass the time with a side project for the kid.
> 
> ...


I hope that's a three finger grip… can't start bad habits early, Dad.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Just A Quick Distraction.. Kids Handsaw Build #1*
> 
> As I am smack in the middle of a workbench build for my 16 month old and we are currently waiting on a part to arrive in the mail I thought I would pass the time with a side project for the kid.
> 
> ...





> I hope that s a three finger grip… can t start bad habits early, Dad.
> 
> - ToddJB


Yep, three in the grip with one pointing to the cut ;-)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Just A Quick Distraction.. Kids Handsaw Build #1*
> 
> As I am smack in the middle of a workbench build for my 16 month old and we are currently waiting on a part to arrive in the mail I thought I would pass the time with a side project for the kid.
> 
> ...


that's awesome!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Airframer said:


> *Just A Quick Distraction.. Kids Handsaw Build #1*
> 
> As I am smack in the middle of a workbench build for my 16 month old and we are currently waiting on a part to arrive in the mail I thought I would pass the time with a side project for the kid.
> 
> ...


too cool!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Just A Quick Distraction.. Kids Handsaw Build #1*
> 
> As I am smack in the middle of a workbench build for my 16 month old and we are currently waiting on a part to arrive in the mail I thought I would pass the time with a side project for the kid.
> 
> ...


Nice work pop! Junior will be styling.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Stanley 244 Miter Box Resto-. My gawd did I ever F up!*

I was reading back through this blog last night (I was bored ok?) And remembered that I was in the process of collecting a full set of Stanley Sweetheart miter boxes. It also spurred a curiosity as to how the 2 I already restored had faired the years sitting in a drafty and humid barn till I started getting the shop together. Well they are still in pretty good shape though they have started to develop aome small areas of light surface rust. Last night on a whim I pulled my 246 apart to do some light cleaning and rust removal to bring it back to how it was. Not much is needed and am pretty impressed with how it has held up.










As I was taking that apart I had a sudden realization and then a panic attack! About 7 years ago I aquired a SW 244 box and had pulled it apart and put everything in their evaporust baths and then immediately following that had to move out of base housing (was medically retired from service and everything happened quickly). When we moved to our new rental everything just got hurriedly shoved in wherever it would fit and the majority of my tools and stuff sat beneath other boxes and crap forgotten about. The. We moved here and again things got stacked and forgotten. Cut to now 7 years and a well deserved divorce and a few years of chaotic single fatherhood later I am digging everything out and those parts I placed in their evaporust tubs are still in their evaporust tubs!!!!! I had completely forgotten about them till last night! I hunted down all the tubs and took a deep breath not knowing what I would find and to my horror it was just as bad as I had expected. The evaporust had evaporated leaving behind a solid black crust on everything. Penetrating all the screw holes and drying out to a hard plug.

The carnage…...




























Then it was time to check the deck. I had covered it in citri-strip as I usually did to loosen the old paint and rust on it to make it easier to wire brush off.

Deep breath again and then..



















A nice slimey orange and rusty film now envelops it. The good news is all the extra parts I cleaned and bagged during the last restoration are still in their bags and pristine. I may need some of them on this.

Now I could just say this is a lost cause, find another and feel I deserved to spend more to pay for what I have done but no….. I will save this. I have to. Not just because I can't afford another 244 but because I feel I need a redemption moment here lol. So stay tuned. This is going to be a big one! Can it be saved? We shall see!


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley 244 Miter Box Resto-. My gawd did I ever F up!*
> 
> I was reading back through this blog last night (I was bored ok?) And remembered that I was in the process of collecting a full set of Stanley Sweetheart miter boxes. It also spurred a curiosity as to how the 2 I already restored had faired the years sitting in a drafty and humid barn till I started getting the shop together. Well they are still in pretty good shape though they have started to develop aome small areas of light surface rust. Last night on a whim I pulled my 246 apart to do some light cleaning and rust removal to bring it back to how it was. Not much is needed and am pretty impressed with how it has held up.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's going to take some research and maybe experimentation.
I've never used evaporust. I wonder if soaking a few experimental parts in more evaporust will loosen up the crust?


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley 244 Miter Box Resto-. My gawd did I ever F up!*
> 
> I was reading back through this blog last night (I was bored ok?) And remembered that I was in the process of collecting a full set of Stanley Sweetheart miter boxes. It also spurred a curiosity as to how the 2 I already restored had faired the years sitting in a drafty and humid barn till I started getting the shop together. Well they are still in pretty good shape though they have started to develop aome small areas of light surface rust. Last night on a whim I pulled my 246 apart to do some light cleaning and rust removal to bring it back to how it was. Not much is needed and am pretty impressed with how it has held up.
> 
> ...


I currently have them soaking in some dawn dish soap and hot water hoping to rehydrate the crust ao it can be cleaned off before getting a fresh soak in evaporust again (only over night this time lol). I am hopeful so far.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley 244 Miter Box Resto-. My gawd did I ever F up!*
> 
> I was reading back through this blog last night (I was bored ok?) And remembered that I was in the process of collecting a full set of Stanley Sweetheart miter boxes. It also spurred a curiosity as to how the 2 I already restored had faired the years sitting in a drafty and humid barn till I started getting the shop together. Well they are still in pretty good shape though they have started to develop aome small areas of light surface rust. Last night on a whim I pulled my 246 apart to do some light cleaning and rust removal to bring it back to how it was. Not much is needed and am pretty impressed with how it has held up.
> 
> ...


That looks like a challenge Eric!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley 244 Miter Box Resto-. My gawd did I ever F up!*
> 
> I was reading back through this blog last night (I was bored ok?) And remembered that I was in the process of collecting a full set of Stanley Sweetheart miter boxes. It also spurred a curiosity as to how the 2 I already restored had faired the years sitting in a drafty and humid barn till I started getting the shop together. Well they are still in pretty good shape though they have started to develop aome small areas of light surface rust. Last night on a whim I pulled my 246 apart to do some light cleaning and rust removal to bring  it back to how it was. Not much is needed and am pretty impressed with how it has held up.
> 
> ...


Oh my… hurts to see those pics! And I agree it needs to be saved, if at all possible. What a mess.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley 244 Miter Box Resto-. My gawd did I ever F up!*
> 
> I was reading back through this blog last night (I was bored ok?) And remembered that I was in the process of collecting a full set of Stanley Sweetheart miter boxes. It also spurred a curiosity as to how the 2 I already restored had faired the years sitting in a drafty and humid barn till I started getting the shop together. Well they are still in pretty good shape though they have started to develop aome small areas of light surface rust. Last night on a whim I pulled my 246 apart to do some light cleaning and rust removal to bring it back to how it was. Not much is needed and am pretty impressed with how it has held up.
> 
> ...


Yeah I probably should have included a trigger warning of some kind at the beginning lol.

So far I have hosed off the deck and it is actually looking pretty decent with no injuries I can see. Even the nameplate is fully intact. Should clean up nicely with some wire wheeling. I am still soaking the other bits and am pretty confident I can get them saved as well. I am mostly perturbed at myself for spacing this but man….. Life has been nothing but chaos for the last 7 years so not surprising. Thankfully things seem to finally be settling and I'm able to get back to doing me things again. Plus I don't have anyone here but my kid so I get to make the daily schedule without a committee meeting!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Airframer said:


> *Stanley 244 Miter Box Resto-. My gawd did I ever F up!*
> 
> I was reading back through this blog last night (I was bored ok?) And remembered that I was in the process of collecting a full set of Stanley Sweetheart miter boxes. It also spurred a curiosity as to how the 2 I already restored had faired the years sitting in a drafty and humid barn till I started getting the shop together. Well they are still in pretty good shape though they have started to develop aome small areas of light surface rust. Last night on a whim I pulled my 246 apart to do some light cleaning and rust removal to bring it back to how it was. Not much is needed and am pretty impressed with how it has held up.
> 
> ...


I think you'll be fine. Evaporust shouldn't cause any corrosion (even after 7 years) I don't think. It'll take some wire-wheeling but I imagine what you'll find is just a surface layer of some sort of oxide with perfectly usable parts underneath. Good luck and I'll be watching!


----------

